# Clarence Seedorf nuovo allenatore del Milan



## O Animal (13 Gennaio 2014)

Poco fa, Seedorf, in conferenza stampa ha ufficializzato che sarà il nuovo allenatore del Milan.

Ecco le sue parole:

*Seedorf: Sono qui per comunicarvi che dopo 22 anni di calcio smetterò di farlo, decisione difficile ma sono soddisfatto di quello che ho fatto nella mia carriera. Sono felice perché lascio la società con la qualificazione alla Libertadores, lascio questa squadra che è migliorata soprattutto per lo spirito di gruppo e nella mentalità. 
Sì, sarò il nuovo allenatore del Milan, il Milan mi ha ingaggiato con eleganza e correttezza, non sono una persona che accetta tutto, anche qui ho cercato di cambiare alcune cose che non mi andavano bene, non è stato facile adattarmi alla vita e alla cultura che c'è qui in Brasile ma ho la capacita di adattarmi bene in tutte le situazioni. 
L'esonero di Allegri è stato decisivo per prendere la mia decisione, Berlusconi mi ha telefonato solo ieri, non potevo rifiutare il Milan dove ho passato 10 anni. Nel pomeriggio vado a salutare i miei compagni, smetto essendo consapevole che avrei potuto continuare a giocare. *
*Le sfide mi piacciono e la possibilità di allenare il Milan è un'altra che si aggiunge alla mia carriera, vorrei partire già oggi per Milano se dovessi fare in tempo altrimenti parto domani. Non so ancora come farò giocare il Milan, il fatto di ritrovare 7 compagni con cui ho giocato ai tempi del Milan mi aiuterà, ho deciso oggi di andare al Milan, l'ultima notte è stata difficile ho ripercorso con un flashback la mia carriera ma ho fatto la scelta giusta, quando ho comunicato ai miei figli che sarei tornato al Milan sono rimasti in silenzio ma non erano contro a questa decisione.*

Sky: L'allenatore sarà subito Clarence Seedorf, accordo nelle prossime ore e Seedorf in Italia nei prossimi giorni.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Gennaio 2014)

Speriamo faccia bene va, quanto meno sappiamo che non si farà mettere i piedi in testa da nessuno


----------



## 2515 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Speriamo faccia bene va, quanto meno sappiamo che non si farà mettere i piedi in testa da nessuno


questa è dura eh.. Seedorf è protetto da berlusca, quindi anche galliani avrà i suoi problemi. Io spero che quanto meno sbatta fuori dai piedi quelli con le zavorre al posto dei piedi. E che faccia capire cos'è il MILAN!!!


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Gennaio 2014)

Scelta giusta della società, se avevano già pensato di puntarci inutile aspettare qualche mese.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Scelta giusta. E' importante che metta le basi per la prossima stagione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Gennaio 2014)

Se è vero poi, spero anche che al suo arrivo spari bordate della madonna contro allegri


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Gennaio 2014)

Le condizioni non sono nemmeno lontanamente ideali,ma non ci resta che sperare.


----------



## Frikez (13 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Scelta giusto. E' importante che metta le basi per la prossima stagione.



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ora mi aspetto un epurazione ...via Matrire e tutti i figliocci di Alegher che in questo milan non dovrebbero esistere... 

zapata , emanuelson , Mexes , nocerino , muntari , birsa , ROBINHO ! ... giocatori che non dovranno MAI E POI MAI vedere più il campo... 

mi aspetto un cambio generazionale una vendita in massa di tutti sto cessi... mi aspetto una barbarella sugli scudi che scavalchi quel cesso di Galliani e inizi veramente a fare il lavoro che ha iniziato... 

via tutti...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Speriamo bene, forza Clarence!!


----------



## smallball (13 Gennaio 2014)

In bocca al lupo clarence


----------



## Gekyn (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ho un terribile presentimento, ma spero di sbagliare...ma per il patentino da allenatore?


----------



## danyaj87 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Si manda via chi deve mandare, ma chi gioca poi!? Non facciamoci prendere dall'euforia e dall'isteria, bisogna tenere i piedi cementati per terra in questi momenti. Dentro seedorf, ma bisogna dargli un progetto, dei giocatori, delle idee, e sperare che lui sappia fare il suo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2014)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Ho un terribile presentimento, ma spero di sbagliare...ma per il patentino da allenatore?



tutto sistemato, dovrebbe averlo ad aprile ma può allenare con la deroga. Comunque io spero che si porti subito anche tutto il suo staff.


----------



## O Animal (13 Gennaio 2014)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Ho un terribile presentimento, ma spero di sbagliare...ma per il patentino da allenatore?



Pare sia già patentato in Olanda e Brasile perciò il "transfer" dovrebbe essere abbastanza semplice...


----------



## O Animal (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> tutto sistemato, dovrebbe averlo ad aprile ma può allenare con la deroga. Comunque io spero che si porti subito anche tutto il suo staff.



Eh beh... lo staff di Allegri è stato silurato in toto perciò a Milanello sono rimasti 4 gatti...


----------



## runner (13 Gennaio 2014)

ragazzi arriva un Olandese per il centrocampo fisso allora.....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi arriva un Olandese per il centrocampo fisso allora.....



Maher, Vilhena, Clasie...


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ma si pensa a Stam e Crespo, mentre quei farabutti dello staff atletico rimangono tutti al loro posto eh?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma si pensa a Stam e Crespo, mentre quei farabutti dello staff atletico rimangono tutti al loro posto eh?



sono stati esonerati tutti, Folletti compreso che era il capo preparatore atletico. Pare sia rimasto solo Maldera, il tattico.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> sono stati esonerati tutti, Folletti compreso che era il capo preparatore atletico. Pare sia rimasto solo Maldera, il tattico.



Oh ecco un'altra buona notizia.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Gennaio 2014)

vorrei vederlo all'opera già contro lo Spezia, ma va beh, attendiamo


----------



## Butcher (13 Gennaio 2014)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Ho un terribile presentimento, ma spero di sbagliare...ma per il patentino da allenatore?



Che diventi allenatore-giocatore?


----------



## Graxx (13 Gennaio 2014)

Allenatore in campo da quando ha iniziato a giocare a calcio...cosi almeno dicono i suoi vecchi compagni...grandi conoscenze calcistiche ..grande carisma...grandissima personalità...giusto dargli questi 5 mesi di apprendistato se cosi vogliamo definirlo e sperare che ci sorprenda alla grande...Bentornato Clarence...


----------



## O Animal (13 Gennaio 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Che diventi allenatore-giocatore?



Non può altrimenti dobbiamo pagare la clausola al Botafogo...


----------



## zico (13 Gennaio 2014)

Calma , quest'anno ormai e' andato , non riuscira' certo clarenzio a far rivivere dei morti ma puo' porre le basi per l'anno prossimo e capire chi veramente si riconosce in questa maglia e chi no, purtroppo il problema e' che molti giocatori hanno mollato e giocano piu' per loro che per il milan. giusta la scelta di dare una svolta anche se i cambi di allenatore lasciano il tempo che trovano ma per certi versi la partita di ieri e' stata un'indecenza sul piano dell'applicazione e dell'appartenza alla maglia e dato che un gioco non l'abbiamo mai avuto.......speriamo in seedorf


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Gennaio 2014)

zico ha scritto:


> Calma , quest'anno ormai e' andato , non riuscira' certo clarenzio a far rivivere dei morti ma puo' porre le basi per l'anno prossimo e capire chi veramente si riconosce in questa maglia e chi no, purtroppo il problema e' che molti giocatori hanno mollato e giocano piu' per loro che per il milan. giusta la scelta di dare una svolta anche se i cambi di allenatore lasciano il tempo che trovano ma per certi versi la partita di ieri e' stata un'indecenza sul piano dell'applicazione e dell'appartenza alla maglia e dato che un gioco non l'abbiamo mai avuto.......speriamo in seedorf




Si infatti!!! Come avevo scritto in un topic del Bar, il milan adesso deve pensare solo alla coppa italia. Già i 10 punti per la EL sono abbastanza improbabili da recuperare


----------



## Butcher (13 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Non può altrimenti dobbiamo pagare la clausola al Botafogo...



Fiuuu, menomale!


----------



## Graxx (13 Gennaio 2014)

spero facciano fuori anche tassotti...


----------



## zico (13 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Non può altrimenti dobbiamo pagare la clausola al Botafogo...


se diventa allenatore non deve pagare nessuna clausola puo' andarsene subito , la clausola c'e' se cambia squadra come gioacatore


----------



## alexrossonero (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Maher, Vilhena, Clasie...



Magari..


----------



## Jaqen (13 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ora mi aspetto un epurazione ...via Matrire e tutti i figliocci di Alegher che in questo milan non dovrebbero esistere...
> 
> zapata , emanuelson , Mexes , nocerino , muntari , birsa , ROBINHO ! ... giocatori che non dovranno MAI E POI MAI vedere più il campo...
> 
> ...


Ti dimentichi sempre il più scarso di tutti. Constant.


----------



## patriots88 (13 Gennaio 2014)

non c'è nessuna clausola.

pare si porti nello staff Stam e Crespo.


----------



## O Animal (13 Gennaio 2014)

zico ha scritto:


> se diventa allenatore non deve pagare nessuna clausola puo' andarsene subito , la clausola c'e' se cambia squadra come gioacatore



Stavamo parlando del ruolo di allenatore-*giocatore*


----------



## alexxx19 (13 Gennaio 2014)

anch' io ero un pò scettico su seedorf allenatore, ma magari potrebbe farsi un pò le ossa in questi mesi, vista la situazione di meh...


----------



## gabuz (13 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ti dimentichi sempre il più scarso di tutti. Constant.



Muntari


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ti dimentichi sempre il più scarso di tutti. Constant.



Verò , ma Muntari è di gran lunga il peggiore " è un pò un casinista ma va bene " Cit alegher


----------



## Denni90 (13 Gennaio 2014)

giusto farlo arrivare subito così avrà di mesi per sperimentare tanto ormai quest anno è andato..rimane solo la coppa italia tanto da provare a vincere qualcosa e poi ad agosto cambio totale


----------



## danyaj87 (13 Gennaio 2014)

mah forse forse 5 mesi da tecnico per ambientarsi e poi reiniziare da zero non è detto siano una cosa così malvagia


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo il Corriere dello Sport Galliani aveva scelto Inzaghi-Galli, ma la proprietà lo ha bloccato comunicandogli di preferire Seedorf. Subito.* 

RIP AG


----------



## alexrossonero (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere dello Sport Galliani aveva scelto Inzaghi-Galli, ma la proprietà lo ha bloccato comunicandogli di preferire Seedorf. Subito.*


L'olandese è la soluzione migliore anche perchè è uno degli uomini che Galliani non riesce e non può gestire e manipolare come vuole. Un altro è Maldini, per questo non l'ha mai voluto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2014)

Leggendo qui e la dicono che l'antennista avrebbe scelto pippo e galli e barbarella avrebbe scelto Clarenzio (  ) ..vediamo chi la vincerà... 

io spero con tutto me stesso che barbie affondi anche il pelato.. non ne posso piu..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Gennaio 2014)

No vabbè, ci mancava pure Galli...
Dio mio, speriamo che vinca Barbara


----------



## Aragorn (13 Gennaio 2014)

È indubbiamente la scelta migliore; se veramente aveva già firmato per la prossima stagione non aveva senso, dal punto di vista strategico, mettere Inzaghi per soli cinque mesi. Dal punto di vista tecnico ovviamente non possono non esserci perplessità, però vista la situazione tanto vale dargli subito la possibilità di mettersi avanti col lavoro.


----------



## Tobi (13 Gennaio 2014)

Anche perche quest anno allenerà in champions il prossimo no


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Gennaio 2014)

Finalmente!


----------



## Jaqen (13 Gennaio 2014)

Impressionante. Galliani non conta più nulla


----------



## milan1899 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Non vedo l ora sia ufficiale


----------



## Beefheart (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere dello Sport Galliani aveva scelto Inzaghi-Galli, ma la proprietà lo ha bloccato comunicandogli di preferire Seedorf. Subito.*
> 
> RIP AG



Siiiii!


----------



## Beefheart (13 Gennaio 2014)

Se deve essere Seedorf, che Seedorf sia da subito.
Perchè si guadagna tempo
Perchè non si brucia Inzaghi
Perchè Inzaghi, li dov'è, non sta facendo malaccio
Perchè Filippo Galli sarebbe stata la solita mozzarella
Perchè Seedorf, se non altro, incute rispetto anche mentre parcheggia
Perchè una ventata d'aria nuova, in questo momento, non può che fare bene.


----------



## Rui Costa (13 Gennaio 2014)

Preferisco Pippo Inzaghi a Clarence Seedorf in tutto, ma va bene così. L'importante è che ci ricordiamo che Clarence non possa far miracoli, visto che ormai questa stagione è andata. Per il resto... se arriva da subito, significa movimenti sul mercato già da ora. Vediamo.


----------



## milan1899 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Io invece preferisco Seedorf, come personalita' e carisma secondo me non c e' paragone, e in questo momento penso che di carisma la squadra abbia bisogno.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo Di Marzio, Seedorf porterà con sé Stam e Crespo. Da valutare se subito. E con loro forse anche Kluivert. Tassotti non resterà.*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Gennaio 2014)

giusto così. Come llenatore ho tantissime riserve su di lui,ma è giusto preparare al meglio la prossima stagione,visto che questa è andata...e dare subito la squadra in mano al nuovo allenatore è la cosa più giusta. Secondo me fallirà miseramente,ma non lo spero ovviamente. 

Sono contento per pippo,farà il suo percorso normalmente e in caso di fallimento di clarence,allora sarà il suo momento.


----------



## #Dodo90# (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ho molto, molto scetticismo su questa scelta, soprattutto perchè NON è un allenatore. Non ci resta che sperare, buona fortuna Clarence!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio, Seedorf porterà con sé Stam e Crespo. Da valutare se subito. E con loro forse anche Kluivert. Tassotti non resterà.*



Stam e Crespo, tanta tanta roba.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2014)

Stam e Crespo ... perfetti.. uno la fase difensiva e l'altro l'attacco .. Kluivert non ne capisco l'utilità..


----------



## #Dodo90# (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ma come fate a dire "bene"? Abbiamo un allenatore per reparto e dite "bene"? A calcio si gioca di squadra, non per reparti


----------



## runner (13 Gennaio 2014)

dai Clarenzioooo!!


----------



## aklos (13 Gennaio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma come fate a dire "bene"? Abbiamo un allenatore per reparto e dite "bene"? A calcio si gioca di squadra, non per reparti


Non hai capito....

STAM, CRESPO...
visto la nostra rosa, li abbiamo presi per GIOCARE!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ci sarà un comunicato ufficiale entro oggi o la tirano ancora lunga tutta la settimana?

Capisco i problemi burocratici con il Botafogo, ma per la squadra e' importante che ci sia chiarezza il più presto possibile.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Gennaio 2014)

Tanti dubbi ma anche tanta fiducia... anche soltanto per una sorta di nemesi spero ci vada bene.


----------



## pennyhill (13 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Stam e Crespo ... perfetti.. uno la fase difensiva e l'altro l'attacco .. *Kluivert non ne capisco l'utilità*..



In teoria dei quattro è l'unico che ha allenato.


----------



## #Dodo90# (13 Gennaio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> In teoria dei quattro è l'unico che ha allenato.



Viene ad insegnare a Matri come si esulta con la maglia del Milan


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (13 Gennaio 2014)

comunque questa è una scelta molto significativa,che sta a dimostrare l'importanza ed il potere che barbara berlusconi sta acquisendo in società.E' indubbiamente la prima grande vittoria di barbara su galliani


----------



## Frikez (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio, Seedorf porterà con sé Stam e Crespo. Da valutare se subito. E con loro forse anche Kluivert. Tassotti non resterà.*



Via tutti, anche lo staff medico e Fester ovviamente.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Gennaio 2014)

Stam e Crespo nomi sparati a caso... Kluivert idem. Questo fa capire la confusione attorno a questa situazione.
Tutti entusiasti di Seedorf ma se arriva Kluivert no? Non lo capisco.

Capisco l'amarezza, invece, se dovesse rimanere Amelia


----------



## de sica (13 Gennaio 2014)

Scusatemi, ma l'arrivo di gente come stam e crespo nello staff di certo non mi delude anzi...


----------



## Serginho (13 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Stam e Crespo nomi sparati a caso... Kluivert idem. Questo fa capire la confusione attorno a questa situazione.
> Tutti entusiasti di Seedorf ma se arriva Kluivert no? Non lo capisco.
> 
> Capisco l'amarezza, invece, se dovesse rimanere Amelia



Anvche una sedia sarebbe meglio dell'incapace di Livorno, che qualche folle si ostina ancora a difendere


----------



## Jaqen (13 Gennaio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma come fate a dire "bene"? Abbiamo un allenatore per reparto e dite "bene"? A calcio si gioca di squadra, non per reparti


Più allenatori, persone competenti ci sono meglio è


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Clarence Seedorf, contattato da RTL 102.5, ha detto di non poter parlare e di doversi prima confrontare col suo management. *


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Gennaio 2014)

Barbie


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2014)

*La Gazzetta: Seedorf Giovedì sbarca a Milano*


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta: Seedorf Giovedì sbarca a Milano*



Ma con lui ci sarà anche il nuovo staff???


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma con lui ci sarà anche il nuovo staff???



Perchè riesce in due giorni a metterlo in piedi?! 

Seedorf arriva ora, se arriva, tanto per cominciare. Perchè non si vuole trovare un traghettatore, l'occasione di Clarence di allenare il Milan è ora.


----------



## O Animal (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Seedorf questo pomeriggio si è presentato a Saquarema presso il centro sportivo del Botafogo e mentre il Botafogo si allenava ha svolto le regolari visite mediche per la ripresa degli allenamenti. 

I volti nella società rubia-negra sono un po' tesi per le voci che arrivano dall'Italia.

Jefferson, portiere del Botafogo si è dichiarato fiducioso sulla permanenza del numero 10 affermando: "Sono solo speculazioni giornalistiche. Ha un contratto fino a giugno ed è professionale, si concentra qui. Qualunque cosa potrà accadere dopo, adesso la sua testa è qui con noi. Ha la grande opportunità di essere il campione della Libertadores".*


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Perchè riesce in due giorni a metterlo in piedi?!
> 
> Seedorf arriva ora, se arriva, tanto per cominciare. Perchè non si vuole trovare un traghettatore, l'occasione di Clarence di allenare il Milan è ora.



Secondo te non s'è organizzato da tempo con lo staff??


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo te non s'è organizzato da tempo con lo staff??



Si ma anche se si volesse non c'è proprio il tempo di organizzare in due giorni... lo staff vero e proprio ce l'avrà in estate... ammesso che sia Seedorf eh, perchè di ufficialità manco l'ombra.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Il noto media olandese Voetbal International sostiene che Clarence firmerà un contratto fino al 2016. Debutterà domenica contro il Verona.*


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il noto media olandese Voetbal International sostiene che Clarence firmerà un contratto fino al 2016.*



Io credo sarà più che altro un contratto di 16 mesi con opzione per altri 12...


----------



## O Animal (13 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io credo sarà più che altro un contratto di 16 mesi con opzione per altri 12...



Difficile.. Non credo accetti un solo anno di progetto, in fin dei conti questi 4/5 mesi sono "regalati"... Mi sa proprio che si parte dai 2 anni e mezzo..


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il noto media olandese Voetbal International sostiene che Clarence firmerà un contratto fino al 2016. Debutterà domenica contro il Verona.*



Mi pare troppo 2016.


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Gennaio 2014)

speriamo..io ho un pò ma paura ma giunti a questo punto vale la pena rischiare...secondo me vie di mezzo non ce ne saranno...o risorgeremo o moriremo


----------



## Hammer (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere dello Sport Galliani aveva scelto Inzaghi-Galli, ma la proprietà lo ha bloccato comunicandogli di preferire Seedorf. Subito.*
> 
> RIP AG



Non mi piace la scelta di Seedorf, ma godrei come un maiale se fosse vera sta notizia solo per immaginarmi la faccia del pelato


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi pare troppo 2016.



sono solo 2 anni e mezzo... per me durata giusta per vedere come va e nel caso rinnovare o meno.


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Difficile.. Non credo accetti un solo anno di progetto, in fin dei conti questi 4/5 mesi sono "regalati"... Mi sa proprio che si parte dai 2 anni e mezzo..



Beh non ha certo l'esperienza per poter addirittura fare richieste  

Per me sarà come ho detto... che comunque cambia poco eh...


----------



## Hammer (13 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque stiamo dando una squadra al decimo posto ad uno che non ha mai allenato. Il rischio è altissimo, nonostante il forte carisma di Clarence. Se arriveremo in posizioni basse, ne avremo da recriminare


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Parole al miele da T.Silva e Ibrahimovic. Il primo: "Clarence cambierà la mentalità dei giocatori. Spero di tornare un giorno". Il secondo: "spero risolvino la situazione, il Milan per me deve sempre vincere"*


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Parole al miele da T.Silva e Ibrahimovic. Il primo: "Clarence cambierà la mentalità dei giocatori. Spero di tornare un giorno". Il secondo: "spero risolvino la situazione, il Milan per me deve sempre vincere"*



Tornate entrambi vi prego


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Parole al miele da T.Silva e Ibrahimovic. Il primo: "Clarence cambierà la mentalità dei giocatori. Spero di tornare un giorno". Il secondo: "spero risolvino la situazione, il Milan per me deve sempre vincere"*



Tornate miei prodi.


----------



## Doctore (13 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tornate entrambi vi prego


solo a parametro zero e con stipendio ridotto possono tornare 

Vai clarenzio usa la tua pistola per infilarlo in quel posto a tutti i giocatori che non hanno voglia di sputare sangue!!
O sputano sangue dalla boca o dal sedere.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (13 Gennaio 2014)

Speriamo Seedorf faccia come sta facendo Conte alla Juventus.. Sperando in una campagna acquisti decente quest'estate...


----------



## Principe (13 Gennaio 2014)

Quelli che difendono Allegri che conclusioni ne traggono alle parole di Ibra e thiago , non hanno aspettato neanche l'ufficialità chissà che STIMA che hanno di allegri , poderosa


----------



## Doctore (13 Gennaio 2014)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Speriamo Seedorf faccia come sta facendo Conte alla Juventus.. Sperando in una campagna acquisti decente quest'estate...


la juve ha fatto una campagna acquisti poderosa con conte e del neri...In due anni la juve ha speso tantissimo e con conte si son visti i risultati.
Sedorf non avrà questa fortuna purtroppo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> la juve ha fatto una campagna acquisti poderosa con conte e del neri...In due anni la juve ha speso tantissimo e con conte si son visti i risultati.
> Sedorf non avrà questa fortuna purtroppo.


Però sai cosa? Seedorf non credo venga per prendere pesci in faccia, così come non credo voglia prenderli, se non in camera da letto, Barbarella, quindi spero scuotano entrambi il papi a giugno... almeno è una speranza.


----------



## Doctore (13 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Però sai cosa? Seedorf non credo venga per prendere pesci in faccia, così come non credo voglia prenderli, se non in camera da letto, Barbarella... almeno è una speranza.


Lo so e su questa cosa sedorf mi fa sperare...però il problema è che la juve in quel periodo aveva la volontà di spendere indipendentemente dall allenatore...il milan in questo momento non mi pare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Lo so e su questa cosa sedorf mi fa sperare...però il problema è che la juve in quel periodo aveva la volontà di spendere indipendentemente dall allenatore...il milan in questo momento non mi pare.


Ah ovvio, non ci sono i presupposti di parlare di Milan e Seedorf come Juve e Conte, si spera soltanto che con cambi così pesanti, non tanto da Allegri a Seedorf, quanto da Braida e Galliani a Barbare, ci sia una, seppur minimissima, volontà di rinnovamento.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2014)

*L'ex presidente del Botafogo, Carlos Augusto Montenegro, influente in società, non l'ha presa bene e minaccia: "Vogliono Seedorf? E allora per giocare la Libertadores ci diano Robinho e Kakà"*


----------



## Principe (13 Gennaio 2014)

Si crede che l Juve abbia speso tanto ma dall'arrivo di conte quando hanno speso molto hanno quasi sempre sbagliato acquisti , quelli che fanno la differenza nella Juve o c'erano o sono costati poco quasi tutti : barzagli mezzo milione , chiellini c'era già , Pirlo a 0 , vidal e lichcoso 10 , pogba 0 , marchisio c'era , Matri e quaglierella costati molto ma mai all'altezza di quanto pagato , vicinic 14 Buffon c'era . Non mi metto a fare il totale ma la cifra è ridicola considerando che sono 3 campagne acquisti . La questione soldi è una scusa , i soldi noi li buttiamo via in ingaggi in giocatori di m ..... Eccc poi di se lo vogliamo negare brava la Juve spendacciona di conte


----------



## Doctore (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'ex presidente del Botafogo, Carlos Augusto Montenegro, influente in società, non l'ha presa bene e minaccia: "Vogliono Seedorf? E allora per giocare la Libertadores ci diano Robinho e Kakà"*


gli diamo robinho no problem


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> gli diamo robinho no problem



Ma veramente...Due piccioni con una fava. Se vogliono pure Muntari non hanno che da chiedere.


----------



## Doctore (13 Gennaio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Si crede che l Juve abbia speso tanto ma dall'arrivo di conte quando hanno speso molto hanno quasi sempre sbagliato acquisti , quelli che fanno la differenza nella Juve o c'erano o sono costati poco quasi tutti : barzagli mezzo milione , chiellini c'era già , Pirlo a 0 , vidal e lichcoso 10 , pogba 0 , marchisio c'era , Matri e quaglierella costati molto ma mai all'altezza di quanto pagato , vicinic 14 Buffon c'era . Non mi metto a fare il totale ma la cifra è ridicola considerando che sono 3 campagne acquisti . La questione soldi è una scusa , i soldi noi li buttiamo via in ingaggi in giocatori di m ..... Eccc poi di se lo vogliamo negare brava la Juve spendacciona di conte


piu spendi e piu hai possibilita di trovare buoni giocatori...meno spendi e hai meno proabilita.
Alla fine gl ingaggi ora non sono nemmeno un problema...il problema è che paghiamo 2/3 mil l anno a giocatori come bonera,zapata,matri ecc che non li valgono.


----------



## Principe (13 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> piu spendi e piu hai possibilita di trovare buoni giocatori...meno spendi e hai meno proabilita.
> Alla fine gl ingaggi ora non sono nemmeno un problema...il problema è che paghiamo 2/3 mil l anno a giocatori come bonera,zapata,matri ecc che non li valgono.



E ti pare poco ? Prendi il cartellino di Matri di constant zapata più soprattutto lo stipendio di Amelia abbiati bonera zapata mexes ( che cmq è il meno peggio ) constant nocerino robinho Matri. Basta buttare via soldi basta , i soldi vanno messi in 3 4 pedine forti punto , e se sei bravo tra un colpo a zero e una 40 Di milioni risparmiati ti fai una buona squadra e te la giochi.


----------



## Solo (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'ex presidente del Botafogo, Carlos Augusto Montenegro, influente in società, non l'ha presa bene e minaccia: "Vogliono Seedorf? E allora per giocare la Libertadores ci diano Robinho e Kakà"*


Io gli darei Robinho e Allegri.


----------



## almilan (13 Gennaio 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> Io gli darei Robinho e Allegri.



sarebbe troppo bello liberarci anche del primo


----------



## Aragorn (13 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> piu spendi e piu hai possibilita di trovare buoni giocatori...meno spendi e hai meno proabilita.



Sullo scovare i giocatori forti sono d'accordo con te, ma sull'evitare gli scarsoni diciamo che si può e si deve migliorare (con o senza i soldi di Berlusconi).


----------



## runner (13 Gennaio 2014)

dai ragazzi al di là di tutto mettere Clarence ci sta tutto!!

finalmente cambiamo e prendiamo uno che ha la mentalità giusta


----------



## Aragorn (13 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque prendere Seedorf e rifilargli Robinho come penale sarebbe da Oscar


----------



## O Animal (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'ex presidente del Botafogo, Carlos Augusto Montenegro, influente in società, non l'ha presa bene e minaccia: "Vogliono Seedorf? E allora per giocare la Libertadores ci diano Robinho e Kakà"*



Va bene dai... Gli diamo Robinho ad un prezzo di favore di 5 milioni di euro più la scelta di un giovane della cantera del Botafogo...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Se li prendessero.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Gennaio 2014)

Sono perplessa perchè ha 0 esperienza ma ormai si sapeva da tempo,vedremo speriamo bene , visto che l'allenatore è stato scelto dal nano spero si decida ad aprire il portafoglio ma non credo.


----------



## Marilson (13 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;374327 ha scritto:


> Sono perplessa perchè ha 0 esperienza



la dovrà fare in questi 5 mesi


----------



## almilan (13 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;374327 ha scritto:


> Sono perplessa perchè ha 0 esperienza ma ormai si sapeva da tempo,vedremo speriamo bene , visto che l'allenatore è stato scelto dal nano spero si decida ad aprire il portafoglio ma non credo.


megalomania+figlia in dirigenza+allenatore scelto da lui+ elezioni imminenti=.................


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;374327 ha scritto:


> Sono perplessa perchè ha 0 esperienza ma ormai si sapeva da tempo,vedremo speriamo bene , visto che l'allenatore è stato scelto dal nano spero si decida ad aprire il portafoglio ma non credo.



Come ho scritto ieri, a tutti gli effetti la società deve buttare la maschera.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Gennaio 2014)

E' ufficiale quindi? Non ho letto gli ultimi aggiornamenti


----------



## 2515 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' ufficiale quindi? Non ho letto gli ultimi aggiornamenti



sì quasi. Hanno chiesto a seedorf e lui ha detto "non posso parlare adesso", ergo "sì sto arrivando" XD


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Parole al miele da T.Silva e Ibrahimovic. Il primo: "Clarence cambierà la mentalità dei giocatori. Spero di tornare un giorno". Il secondo: "spero risolvino la situazione, il Milan per me deve sempre vincere"*



Thiago  smettila con sta storia spero di tornare bla bla bla, ibra


----------



## #Dodo90# (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'ex presidente del Botafogo, Carlos Augusto Montenegro, influente in società, non l'ha presa bene e minaccia: "Vogliono Seedorf? E allora per giocare la Libertadores ci diano Robinho e Kakà"*



Robinho glielo carichiamo sull'aereo appena arriva Clarence, no problem.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'ex presidente del Botafogo, Carlos Augusto Montenegro, influente in società, non l'ha presa bene e minaccia: "Vogliono Seedorf? E allora per giocare la Libertadores ci diano Robinho e Kakà"*



Robinho ve lo porto io, poi se volete ci sono constant e compagnia bella


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo TopCalcio24 Seedorf arriverà mercoledi mattina e non giovedi come previsto inizialmente.*


----------



## Stex (13 Gennaio 2014)

Con che modulo giocheremo?


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo TopCalcio24 Seedorf arriverà mercoledi mattina e non giovedi come previsto inizialmente.*




.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Mercoledi sera già in panca


----------



## Principe (13 Gennaio 2014)

4 3 3 o 4 2 3 1 . Serve cmq un centrocampista a sta squadra e mettere una coppia titolare difensiva fissa


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Gennaio 2014)

Stex ha scritto:


> Con che modulo giocheremo?



Non è importante il modulo, l'importante è che si torni a giocare a calcio.
Faccio una domanda stupida ... ma Seedorf tecnicamente può fare l'allenatore?


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2014)

Stex ha scritto:


> Con che modulo giocheremo?



Per me 4-3-1-2 o 4-3-3 senza tanti stravolgimenti...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Staff tecnico aggiornato su acmilan.com*


----------



## Blu71 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Benvenuto a Seedorf.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Gennaio 2014)

Almeno avrà la possibilità di valutare un po' di cose, forse Mario ha qualche chances di permanenza se convince Clarence

Rami verrà valutato direttamente, i giocatori in scadenza pure, vedrà coi suoi occhi quanto è indegno Zapata eccetera


Dei piccoli lati positivi ci sono


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Mercoledi sera già in panca



Impossibile!


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Gennaio 2014)

Stex ha scritto:


> Con che modulo giocheremo?



Pare col 4-3-3, l'ha detto oggi il suo amico Ferrante che a lui piace. Nonostante mi aspetti poco e nulla in termini di risultati e traguardi ottenuti, spero che tu mi smentisca e ti auguro benvenuto, anzi, bentornato Clarence Seedorf.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Gennaio 2014)

No ma sul serio quelli ci minacciano chiedendo Robinho in cambio?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Di Marzio dice che nello staff può entrare subito, oltre a Stam e Crespo, anche Edgar Davids. Kluivert verrebbe a giugno.*


----------



## Frikez (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio dice che nello staff può entrare subito, oltre a Stam e Crespo, anche Edgar Davids. Kluivert verrebbe a giugno.*



Il Milan degli Olandesi 2.0


----------



## Milo (13 Gennaio 2014)

Poi? Fingo di essere olandese e prende anche me??


----------



## Aragorn (13 Gennaio 2014)

Pure Davids


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Gennaio 2014)

Un allenatore per ogni reparto, questa sarà la scelta di Seedorf secondo Sky.


----------



## Frikez (13 Gennaio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Poi? Fingo di essere olandese e prende anche me??



Esajas nuovo chef a Milanello


----------



## aklos (13 Gennaio 2014)

sarà...ma Crespo, Stam, Kluivert, Davids...+ Seedorf
secondo me se li mettiamo in campo diventiamo più forti


----------



## mandraghe (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio dice che nello staff può entrare subito, oltre a Stam e Crespo, anche Edgar Davids. Kluivert verrebbe a giugno.*




Mancano Bogarde e Reiziger


----------



## O Animal (13 Gennaio 2014)

Mi sa che se si continua così a settembre lo staff tecnico diventerà la formazione titolare...


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo Di Marzio, anche Davids potrebbe entrare nello staff di Seedorf.*


----------



## Frikez (13 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Mi sa che se si continua così a settembre lo staff tecnico diventerà la formazione titolare...



Sarebbe più forte dell'11 attuale


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio dice che nello staff può entrare subito, oltre a Stam e Crespo, anche Edgar Davids. Kluivert verrebbe a giugno.*



Davids, Seedorf, Stamm... voglio vedere poi se arrivano in ritardo all'allenamento... e sieste pomeridiane


----------



## Tobi (13 Gennaio 2014)

Sembra una cosa interessante. Pero poi bisogna capire un po come verrà gestita la cosa


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Maldera dato inizialmente per licenziato insieme a Landucci e Folletti è stato l'unico collaboratore di Allegri che è stato riconfermato.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Quanto mi gasa questo staff tecnico!


----------



## 666psycho (13 Gennaio 2014)

si va beh ma di quanta gente si circonda seedorf?? ok stam e crespo…ma adesso anche kluivert, davids….che senso ha?? se deve far venir qualcuno che faccia venire Maldini in società!


----------



## Aragorn (13 Gennaio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> *Maldera dato inizialmente per licenziato insieme a Landucci e Folletti è stato l'unico collaboratore di Allegri che è stato riconfermato.*



Attenzione, è un horcrux di Allegri


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ma di questo "superteam" a parte stam che è assistente, gli altri che esperienze hanno?


----------



## 2515 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma di questo "superteam" a parte stam che è assistente, gli altri che esperienze hanno?



Davids è allenatore. Crespo ha superato brillantemente il corso per diventare allenatore. Kluivert assistente tecnico di Van Gaal nella nazionale olandese.

Comunque questa tecnica dell'allenatore per reparto è usata molto in Olanda.


----------



## pennyhill (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ho già detto che non prenderei mai un tecnico senza esperienza alcuna, mai. Come dissi questa estate, un esempio recente (con le ovvie differenze di difficoltà del campionato, ambiente ecc…) è Simeone, che in Argentina iniziò in condizioni del genere. Certo, non comprendo perché uno ritenuto presuntuoso ecc, voglia circondarsi di gente che in quanta a personalità non scherza certamente.


----------



## Polis (13 Gennaio 2014)

No ma vi immaginate con Stam e Davids... chi ha più il coraggio di arrivare in ritardo agli allenamenti?

Grande Jaap!
Ammazza sti fannulloni!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il presunto staff gasa a manetta,speriamo che funzionino insieme.


----------



## 2515 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Polis ha scritto:


> No ma vi immaginate con Stam e Davids... chi ha più il coraggio di arrivare in ritardo agli allenamenti?
> 
> Grande Jaap!
> Ammazza sti fannulloni!!


Stam: Io colpisco in alto.
Davids: Io in basso.
Giocatori: Pietà!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2014)

Finalmente , un allenatore per ogni reparto in campo è una teoria presa dagli sports usa ... Ma dovrebbe essere così .. Un tattico difensivo non è un tattico D attacco ... Neanche il più grande allenatore della storia Arrigo Sacchi gestiva tutto lui ... Immaginate un asino come acciuga .


----------



## 2515 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Finalmente , un allenatore per ogni reparto in campo è una teoria presa dagli sports usa ... Ma dovrebbe essere così .. Un tattico difensivo non è un tattico D attacco ... Neanche il più grande allenatore della storia Arrigo Sacchi gestiva tutto lui ... Immaginate un asino come acciuga .



è una tattica usata molto in olanda


----------



## Belfast Boy (13 Gennaio 2014)

Seedorf può portare mentalità vincente, cercare di spiegare ad alcuni bambocci cosi significhi portare la nostra maglia e serietà, tanta serietà.
Su tutto il resto è francamente impossibile avanzare ipotesi. 
Posso dire da parte mia che da qui a giugno non mi aspetto nulla di nulla in termini di risultati, ciò che deve cambiare subitissimo è l'atteggiamento e in questi mesi imbastire una parvenza di gioco su cui costruire il nuovo Milan da giugno.
In bocca al lupo a Clarence


----------



## Aragorn (13 Gennaio 2014)

Quattro allenatori per tre reparti, non ce n'è uno di troppo ?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (13 Gennaio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma di questo "superteam" a parte stam che è assistente, gli altri che esperienze hanno?



Crespo ha preso il patentino da allenatore a Coverciano,e Davids allenava nella quarta serie inglese. Gli altri non so.


----------



## 2515 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Quattro allenatori per tre reparti, non ce n'è uno di troppo ?



Seedorf gestisce tutto, è la voce di riferimento in campo. Se fossero tre con medesimi compiti, ci sarebbe rissa su chi va in panchina durante le partite.

Comunque 4 persone con gli attributi cubici. Questi li massacrano i nostri giocatori.XD


----------



## #Dodo90# (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ma vengono a giocare?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Seedorf a milanello avrà la stanza numero 5 ed arriverà giovedì.*


----------



## alexrossonero (13 Gennaio 2014)

Cominciano ad essere un pò troppi, in effetti.


----------



## Aragorn (13 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> Seedorf gestisce tutto, è la voce di riferimento in campo. Se fossero tre con medesimi compiti, ci sarebbe rissa su chi va in panchina durante le partite.
> 
> Comunque 4 persone con gli attributi cubici. Questi li massacrano i nostri giocatori.XD



Questo sicuramente. Il mio dubito riguardava: la difesa a Stam, centrocampo a Davids, attacco a Crespo e Kluivert dove lo mettono ?


----------



## 2515 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Questo sicuramente. Il mio dubito riguardava: la difesa a Stam, centrocampo a Davids, attacco a Crespo e Kluivert dove lo mettono ?



Kluivert è assistente tecnico di Van Gaal, potrebbe ricoprire un ruolo simile.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo Sky Sport, fino a giugno oltre a Seedorf non arriverà nessuno. Ad aiutarlo ci saranno Tassotti, Dominici e Fiori.*


----------



## pennyhill (13 Gennaio 2014)

Kluivert che come già detto è ora nello staff della nazionale olandese, aveva già lavorato con van Gaal ai tempi dell’AZ, poi è stato nello staff del Nec, e prima di tornare da van Gaal, aveva allenato nelel giovanili del Twente.


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Anche su Premium dicono che Tassotti resterà vice allenatore fino a Giugno.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport, fino a giugno oltre a Seedorf non arriverà nessuno. Ad aiutarlo ci saranno Tassotti, Dominici e Fiori.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche su Premium dicono che Tassotti resterà vice allenatore fino a Giugno.*



*...inoltre per giugno vengono dati per sicuri soltanto Crespo e Stam. Incerti Kluivert e Davids.*


----------



## O Animal (13 Gennaio 2014)

Tassotti allena la difesa da 13 anni... non sarebbe il caso di cambiare aria?


----------



## Belfast Boy (13 Gennaio 2014)

Kluivert? ahahhaha ha voglia di beccare altri fischi? Il dito medio verso i tifosi io mica lo scordo...se ne stia alla larga da Milanello


----------



## Milo (13 Gennaio 2014)

spero solo che se farà fiasco fino a maggio che non lo confermino!

vendiamo mexes e trà la vendita e l'ingaggio risparmiato andiamo a rapire capello!!!


----------



## 2515 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *...inoltre per giugno vengono dati per sicuri soltanto Crespo e Stam. Incerti Kluivert e Davids.*



Per me è Galliani che non li vuole perché hanno gli attributi.. Sicuro come l'oro.
E sicuro come l'oro se la prenderà in quel posto, Berlusca decide e Seedorf è protetto da lui.XD


----------



## Brain84 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Speriamo bene..anche se negli ultimi anni Seedorf mi ha fatto imprecare come un matto, gli do il benvenuto e spero faccia bene


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *...inoltre per giugno vengono dati per sicuri soltanto Crespo e Stam. Incerti Kluivert e Davids.*



Ma sicuro che sono tutti parametri 0?


----------



## 2515 (13 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma sicuro che sono tutti parametri 0?


 Davids e Crespo sì.XD


----------



## folletto (13 Gennaio 2014)

Io non sono molto ottimista su ciò che potrà combinare Seedorf, spero di sbagliarmi. Secondo me è troppo presuntuoso per una situazione come quella attuale del Milan. Comunque in bocca al lupo a Clarence.


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Kluivert se ne stia alla larga... poi scusate... se serve un preparatore per reparto c'è già Crespo per l'attacco


----------



## 2515 (13 Gennaio 2014)

folletto ha scritto:


> Io non sono molto ottimista su ciò che potrà combinare Seedorf, spero di sbagliarmi. Secondo me è troppo presuntuoso per una situazione come quella attuale del Milan. Comunque in bocca al lupo a Clarence.



è proprio questa la cosa strana. Uno così vuole solo gente con gli attributi cubici nello staff? Mi aspettavo yes man in stile galliani.


----------



## Djici (13 Gennaio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Kluivert se ne stia alla larga... poi scusate... se serve un preparatore per reparto c'è già Crespo per l'attacco



per imparare bene serve uno che ti mostra quello che devi fare : crespo
e poi quello che ti mostra quello che non devi fare : kluivert


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque più che Davids a me piacerebbe un casino Van Bommel


----------



## Doctore (13 Gennaio 2014)

ma è ufficiale?


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma è ufficiale?



Non ci sono comunicati ma è come se lo fosse.


----------



## Jerry West (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ciò che più mi convince e la voglia di innovare e l'entusiasmo che porterà Seedorf. Per il resto, solo il tempo ci dirà di che morte moriremo..


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Kluivert se ne stia alla larga... poi scusate... se serve un preparatore per reparto c'è già Crespo per l'attacco



In realtà servirebbe uno come Galderisi. Serve uno per le seconde punte. Van Bommel e Davids possono stare insieme, però servirebbe uno per la mezz'ala tecnica.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Il progetto nascente secondo Milan Channel sarebbe questo:

- capo allenatore: Clarence Seedorf
- assistente e allenatore della difesa: Jaap Stam
- assistente e allenatore dell'attacco: Hernan Crespo*


----------



## Hammer (13 Gennaio 2014)

L'idea di Stam vice mi fa venire nelle mutande


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Tutto sommato alla fin fine è meglio che Seedorf prenda la squadra fin da adesso, così si può vedere di che pasta è fatto e può prepararsi al meglio per la stagione successiva. Bisogna fare 6 vittorie per raggiungere la salvezza, penso che ci riusciamo.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> per imparare bene serve uno che ti mostra quello che devi fare : crespo
> e poi quello che ti mostra quello che non devi fare : kluivert



Kluivert è la riserva, metti che Crespo è squalificato. Serve per il turnover.


----------



## arcanum (13 Gennaio 2014)

Davids non lo voglio...idolo dei gobbi, può andare a fare un duetto con Bocelli.
Idem Kluivert, sciò!


----------



## Dave (13 Gennaio 2014)

Staff modello Ajax insomma, mi piace.


----------



## The P (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il progetto nascente secondo Milan Channel sarebbe questo:
> 
> - capo allenatore: Clarence Seedorf
> - assistente e allenatore della difesa: Jaap Stam
> - assistente e allenatore dell'attacco: Hernan Crespo*




che dire.... 

anche se forse avrei voluto superpippo al posto di crespo. Ma quest'ultimo è un'altro preparatissimo.


----------



## Brain84 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Non possiamo lamentarci comunque. Stanno cambiando parecchio e spero in una epurazione stile Allegri con i vari Gattuso, Zambrotta, il Pirlo del Milan, Seedorf giocatore, Inzaghi ecc...che dopo siano stati venduti Thiago e Ibra è un altro paio di maniche, ma un epurazione da pippe e giocatori inutili, è doverosa e servono esperti che sanno riconoscere un giocatore di talento quando lo vedono.


----------



## Belfast Boy (13 Gennaio 2014)

Molto contento di Crespo, poco ricordato e troppo sottovalutato non solo da noi ma dall'ambiente calcio in generale. Su Stam non faccio pronostici, phisiquè (come ama dire galliani) a parte, avrei trovato preferibile Nesta come insegnante, non cito Maldini perchè avrebbe oscurato l'allenatore stesso per ovvi motivi.
Davids non lo capisco proprio, mentre su Kluivert mi sono già espresso e spero si tratti solo di un'ipotesi, manco in foto voglio rivederlo da noi.


----------



## Serginho (13 Gennaio 2014)

Voglio sperare che con l'arrivo di questo staff il mercato si orienti più verso giocatori olandesi tecnici e non scarponi mazzulatori


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il progetto nascente secondo Milan Channel sarebbe questo:
> 
> - capo allenatore: Clarence Seedorf
> - assistente e allenatore della difesa: Jaap Stam
> - assistente e allenatore dell'attacco: Hernan Crespo*



mi piacerebbe molto come quadro tecnico.Anche se il mio sogno sarebbe quello di vedere pure maldini inserito nel team(per l'ulteriore gioia di galliani),mentre le voci su davids e kluivert spero non siano vere,non li vedo adatti al ruolo,hanno un passato da teste calde


----------



## Dave (13 Gennaio 2014)

Riguardo Crespo, non penso che alcuni tifosi si dimenticheranno che saltò a "chi non salta rossonero è" l'anno dopo aver pianto per Istambul.


----------



## almilan (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il progetto nascente secondo Milan Channel sarebbe questo:
> 
> - capo allenatore: Clarence Seedorf
> - assistente e allenatore della difesa: Jaap Stam
> - assistente e allenatore dell'attacco: Hernan Crespo*


se si sbilancia milan channel vuol dire che è quasi tutto fatto


----------



## Albijol (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il progetto nascente secondo Milan Channel sarebbe questo:
> 
> - capo allenatore: Clarence Seedorf
> - assistente e allenatore della difesa: Jaap Stam
> - assistente e allenatore dell'attacco: Hernan Crespo*



Milan unico club al mondo con lo staff più forte della squadra stessa


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Gennaio 2014)

prima a sky parlavano di edgar davids assistente per il centrocampo


----------



## 2515 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> Riguardo Crespo, non penso che alcuni tifosi si dimenticheranno che saltò a "chi non salta rossonero è" l'anno dopo aver pianto per Istambul.



scusa ma lo posso capire, non riscattato dopo una doppietta in finale di Champions.. Sputò l'anima in quella partita.


----------



## Belfast Boy (13 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> scusa ma lo posso capire, non riscattato dopo una doppietta in finale di Champions.. Sputò l'anima in quella partita.



Giusto, tra l'altro è sempre rimasto legato magari non tanto ai colori ma alle persone. Ricordo fu tra i primi ad andare al capezzale della moglie dello sfortunato Claudio Lippi. Sarà un episodio direte, ma gli uomini veri si giudicano da queste cose e non da interviste o cori vari.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (13 Gennaio 2014)

crespo? mi ricordo di un ragazzo perbene,un professionista esemplare,vittima della scelta di investire su gilardino invece che continuare a puntare su di lui.Tra l'altro ha sempre parlato bene del milan e della sua avventura in rossonero


----------



## Aragorn (13 Gennaio 2014)

Per quel che mi riguarda merita molto più rispetto Crespo che ha giocato con noi un solo anno e l'anno dopo ha cantato l'innocente coro "chi non salta rossonero è", di un certo Pirlo che di anni con noi ne ha trascorsi ben 10 e una volta andato via c'ha sputato addosso tanta di quella menta che nemmeno un ultrà della Curva Nord ...


----------



## arcanum (13 Gennaio 2014)

Meglio Crespo di Davids


----------



## Brain84 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Con questo staff già mi immagino migliaia di topic del tipo "vorrei che Stam, Seedorf e Crespo fossero in campo al posto di questi disadattati, sarebbero molto più forti anche giocando con una gamba sola"


----------



## dyablo65 (13 Gennaio 2014)

si prospetta una bella annata....speriamo di finire questa meglio possibile.

a proposito chi insegnera' ai nostri terzini a crossare ? c'e' uno spazio anche per serginho e cafu'.....


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Gennaio 2014)

Se davvero gli fan firmare fino al 2016 non capiscono una mazza.


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se davvero gli fan firmare fino al 2016 non capiscono una mazza.



Evidentemente per meno non smette di giocare a calcio ed ha fondamentalmente ragione. E' Berlusconi che crede cecamente nella scommessa, mi auguro non sbagli.


----------



## iceman. (13 Gennaio 2014)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Con questo staff già mi immagino migliaia di topic del tipo "vorrei che Stam, Seedorf e Crespo fossero in campo al posto di questi disadattati, sarebbero molto più forti anche giocando con una gamba sola"



Perché non è vero?


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Gennaio 2014)

*A Sky Di Marzio lo dà al 100% : Sicuri Crespo e Stam a Giugno, nel frattempo resta Tassotti


Raffreddate le piste Davids e Kluivert*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Gennaio 2014)

Io sono curioso di vederli all'opera, da parte mia c'è tutta la fiducia del mondo. Se non altro è gente che ha giocato ad altissimi livelli, sa cosa significa vincere, non come quegli scappati di casa che compongono la nostra rosa, provinciali tanto quanto il nostro ex allenatore.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io sono curioso di vederli all'opera, da parte mia c'è tutta la fiducia del mondo. Se non altro è gente che ha giocato ad altissimi livelli, sa cosa significa vincere, non come quegli scappati di casa che compongono la nostra rosa, provinciali tanto quanto il nostro ex allenatore.



Fino a giugno c'è solo Clarenzio però.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Fino a giugno c'è solo Clarenzio però.


Ovviamente parlavo per la prossima stagione, fino a giugno spero Clarenzio si faccia qualche idea.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (13 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *A Sky Di Marzio lo dà al 100% : Sicuri Crespo e Stam a Giugno, nel frattempo resta Tassotti
> 
> 
> Raffreddate le piste Davids e Kluivert*



benissimo così,anche perchè sinceramente davids e kluivert non mi convincono per niente.Spero inoltre che venga coinvolto anche paolo maldini


----------



## Dave (13 Gennaio 2014)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> si prospetta una bella annata....speriamo di finire questa meglio possibile.
> 
> a proposito chi insegnera' ai nostri terzini a crossare ? c'e' uno spazio anche per serginho e cafu'.....



Anche Stam crossava meglio di Abate, Constante ed Emanuelson


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Gennaio 2014)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> benissimo così,anche perchè sinceramente davids e kluivert non mi convincono per niente.Spero inoltre che venga coinvolto anche paolo maldini



Sono convinto che alla fine arriverà, ma avrà un ruolo dirigenziale, non di campo mi sa, la mia previsione è Sogliano-Maldini al posto di Galliani.

Il sogno sarebbe Pradè-Maldini.


----------



## O Animal (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Sempre di Marzio: Seedorf pare voglia adottare il 4-2-3-1 con Honda - Kakà - Robinho e Balotelli davanti.*


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> *Sempre di Marzio: Seedorf pare voglia adottare il 4-2-3-1 con Honda - Kakà - Robinho e Balotelli davanti.*



Benissimo per il modulo. Ma Robinho...


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (14 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sono convinto che alla fine arriverà, ma avrà un ruolo dirigenziale, non di campo mi sa, la mia previsione è Sogliano-Maldini al posto di Galliani.
> 
> Il sogno sarebbe Pradè-Maldini.



pradè non mi convince del tutto(comunque alla roma non è che abbia fatto faville,come sta facendo a firenze dove probabilmente ha trovato la piazza ed i collaboratori ideali per rendere al meglio),preferirei sogliano.Anche se temo che galliani(causa lauta buonuscita) rimarrà al milan vita natural durante...


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (14 Gennaio 2014)

quindi cristante panchinato immagino, come anche saponara


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> *Sempre di Marzio: Seedorf pare voglia adottare il 4-2-3-1 con Honda - Kakà - Robinho e Balotelli davanti.*



.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (14 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> *Sempre di Marzio: Seedorf pare voglia adottare il 4-2-3-1 con Honda - Kakà - Robinho e Balotelli davanti.*



sarebbe l'ideale per la rosa che attualmente abbiamo a disposizione,dato che a centrocampo la qualità scarseggia troverei giustissimo passare al modulo con le tre mezzepunte dietro alla punta.Peccato solo che il faraone debbe a restar fuori 3 mesi ed abbia praticamente compromesso la sua stagione,perchè un 4-2-3-1 con de jong-montolivo in mezzo al campo e honda-kakà-el shaarawy dietro balotelli l'avrei visto benissimo


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> *Sempre di Marzio: Seedorf pare voglia adottare il 4-2-3-1 con Honda - Kakà - Robinho e Balotelli davanti.*



Giusto cambiare, a sto punto potrebbero fermarsi le trattative di mercato per il centrocampista e riesaminare con calma in estate.


Con una formazione così Saponara in Champions rischierebbe di giocare titolare per esempio.


----------



## Principe (14 Gennaio 2014)

Robinho con seedorf se non è un altro giocatore non vede il campo nemmeno con il binocolo non scherziamo , che adesso i giornalisti sanno già su chi seedorf punterà ma dai !!!!!


----------



## 2515 (14 Gennaio 2014)

elsha chissà quante bestemmie sta tirando, lo schema perfetto per lui ed è rotto!
Comunque in questa situazione Saponara sarebbe la prima riserva di tutti e tre.


----------



## Principe (14 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> elsha chissà quante bestemmie sta tirando, lo schema perfetto per lui ed è rotto!
> Comunque in questa situazione Saponara sarebbe la prima riserva di tutti e tre.



Saponara deve giocare titolare o cmq va provato titolare ha tutte le qualità per emergere , tutte , io ho visto tutte le sue partite l'anno scorso pecca solo un po' di continuità


----------



## vota DC (14 Gennaio 2014)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> quindi cristante panchinato immagino, come anche saponara



Saponara molto probabile: Robinho deve giocare abbastanza per rendersi appetibile alla vendita o far perdere la pazienza a Seedorf. Cristante ha concorrenza: ci sono solo due posti là.


----------



## Serginho (14 Gennaio 2014)

Robinho non ha più la mobilità e il fiato per fare l'esterno, paradossalmente sarebbe meglio come prima punta, anzi sarebbe meglio in panchina/tribuna


----------



## 2515 (14 Gennaio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Saponara molto probabile: Robinho deve giocare abbastanza per rendersi appetibile alla vendita o far perdere la pazienza a Seedorf. Cristante ha concorrenza: ci sono solo due posti là.



magari ci liberiamo di nocerino. Comunque per qualità Cristante è l'unico adatto al centrocampo a due a parte de jong e montolivo eh. Poli è una mezzala, nocerino pure e muntari è un cesso tattico che là non ci potrebbe stare MAI perché è un suicidio difensivo.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (14 Gennaio 2014)

si certo robinho prima punta mi mancava haha
non vede la porta da 2 metri figurati se deve fare il finalizzatore


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> *Sempre di Marzio: Seedorf pare voglia adottare il 4-2-3-1 con Honda - Kakà - Robinho e Balotelli davanti.*



Bene , saponara al posto del cesso di bingo e siamo apposto .


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (14 Gennaio 2014)

non sarebbe una brutta idea cristante come primo sostituto di kakà la davanti... il ragazzo vede la porta e ha un buon passo oltre che ottima visione di gioco


----------



## Corpsegrinder (14 Gennaio 2014)

Vabbè dai,se giocano contemporaneamente Kakà-Robinho-Honda,vuol dire che Saponara diventa automaticamente la prima riserva.


----------



## Serginho (14 Gennaio 2014)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> si certo robinho prima punta mi mancava haha
> non vede la porta da 2 metri figurati se deve fare il finalizzatore



Ho detto paradossalmente e mi riferivo a quel modulo. Imparare a leggere non sarebbe male ogni tanto


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (14 Gennaio 2014)

non ho colto l'ironia allora... forse perchè non faceva ridere comunque scusa


----------



## Serginho (14 Gennaio 2014)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> non ho colto l'ironia allora... forse perchè non faceva ridere comunque scusa



Non hai colto l'ironia perché non era una battuta


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (14 Gennaio 2014)

quindi mi stai dicendo che eri serio quando hai scritto robinho prima punta?


----------



## Serginho (14 Gennaio 2014)

I give up


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> *Sempre di Marzio: Seedorf pare voglia adottare il 4-2-3-1 con Honda - Kakà - Robinho e Balotelli davanti.*



Che cacchio ne sa Di Marzio?


----------



## 666psycho (14 Gennaio 2014)

sono cmq curioso di vedere che scelte farà Seedorf, sono fiducioso anche se non bisogna prendersi troppo dal entusiasmo. Seedorf non ha ancora dimostrato niente e potrebbe anche essere un fallimento, anche se sono convinto del contrario. I presupposti per fare bene mi sembra li abbia, adesso bisogna solo aspettare e darli un po di tempo. Io spero che porti qualcosa di nuovo in questa società e qualcosa di positivo. Non mi aspetto uno scudetto o una champions, ma un po di ordine, di professionalità e di modernità, con una mentalità da MILAN e da vincenti!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo il De Telegraph, l'Ajax e in particolare Overmars non vorrebbe lasciar partire Stam e vogliono che resti sino alla scadenza del 2015. Tuttavia Jaap ha già fatto sapere di voler andare via a fine stagione.*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo il De Telegraph, l'Ajax e in particolare Overmars non vorrebbe lasciar partire Stam e vogliono che resti sino alla scadenza del 2015. Tuttavia Jaap ha già fatto sapere di voler andare via a fine stagione.*



vieniiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (14 Gennaio 2014)

magari il futuro mi smentirà, ma credo che Seedorf sarà un grandissimo allenatore. Ha carisma, personalità ed è un leader nato!!!!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Burocraticamente, ad oggi Seedorf ha solo il patentito Uefa A e non anche Uefa PRO, che otterrà solo ad aprile. Per questo motivo, senza una deroga (già chiesta alla FIGC), non risulterà essere lui il primo allenatore ma Tassotti fino a giugno.*


----------



## Jaqen (14 Gennaio 2014)

Quindi chi sta in piedi in panchina? Seedorf o Tassotti?


----------



## Hammer (14 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Quindi chi sta in piedi in panchina? Seedorf o Tassotti?



Credo Tassotti allenatore e Seedorf vice, ma solo sulla carta


----------



## folletto (14 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo il De Telegraph, l'Ajax e in particolare Overmars non vorrebbe lasciar partire Stam e vogliono che resti sino alla scadenza del 2015. Tuttavia Jaap ha già fatto sapere di voler andare via a fine stagione.*



Ancora non sa che troverà un ambiente ben diverso da quello dei suoi tempi


----------



## Milo (14 Gennaio 2014)

il 4-2-3-1 mi piace da matti, ma con niang e matri che se ne sono andati, chi fa la riserva a quei 4 davanti?


----------



## Montag84 (14 Gennaio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> il 4-2-3-1 mi piace da matti, ma con niang e matri che se ne sono andati, chi fa la riserva a quei 4 davanti?



Birsa, Saponara, Petagna e Pazzini!


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Quindi chi sta in piedi in panchina? Seedorf o Tassotti?



Seedorf ovviamente


----------



## Dexter (14 Gennaio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> il 4-2-3-1 mi piace da matti, ma con niang e matri che se ne sono andati, chi fa la riserva a quei 4 davanti?


Saponara e poi campioni tipo Birsa,ed occhio ad Emanuelson-Constant avanzati  Mi auguro torni presto El Shaarawy. E su Fernando adesso ci farei un pensierino,sempre che non ha rinnovato.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Burocraticamente, ad oggi Seedorf ha solo il patentito Uefa A e non anche Uefa PRO, che otterrà solo ad aprile. Per questo motivo, senza una deroga (già chiesta alla FIGC), non risulterà essere lui il primo allenatore ma Tassotti fino a giugno.*



Era il mio dubbio.
Un po' come Pulga-Lopez l'anno scorso.
C'è una similitudine col Cagliari dell'anno scorso.
Loro non avevano lo stadio, noi non abbiamo una società


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Come riporta O Globo, Clarence Seedorf ha convocato una conferenza stampa per oggi alle 16 ore italiane. Saranno presenti anche la sua procuratrice e il presidente del Botafogo.*


----------



## Tobi (14 Gennaio 2014)

Welcome Clarence!


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta O Globo, Clarence Seedorf ha convocato una conferenza stampa per oggi alle 16 ore italiane. Saranno presenti anche la sua procuratrice e il presidente del Botafogo.*




.


----------



## Milo (14 Gennaio 2014)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Birsa, Saponara, Petagna e Pazzini!



purtroppo al momento solo saponara conterei, petagna mi pare una bocciatura la sua esperienza alla samp...


----------



## Denni90 (14 Gennaio 2014)

credo che dirà che lascia la squadra , le augurerà buona fortuna per la libertadores ma lui torna nel suo milan


----------



## Principe (14 Gennaio 2014)

La squadra è costruita malissimo e se volevi giocare 4 2 3 1 niang era assolutamente da tenere


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Gennaio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> La squadra è costruita malissimo e se volevi giocare 4 2 3 1 niang era assolutamente da tenere



già


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta O Globo, Clarence Seedorf ha convocato una conferenza stampa per oggi alle 16 ore italiane. Saranno presenti anche la sua procuratrice e il presidente del Botafogo.*




.


----------



## Ale (14 Gennaio 2014)

oddio niang? ma dai.


----------



## Principe (14 Gennaio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> oddio niang? ma dai.



Quando si gioca 4 2 3 1 hai bisogno che gli esterni si sacrifichino , se mi ceti un altro che abbia corsa o sacrificio che possa giocare ala destra , poi mica titolare e poi con seedorf avrebbe sicuramente giocato meglio , qua non ci sono mezze misure niang può diventare un buon giocatore nessuno sta dicendo che possa diventare un fenomeno , per come stiamo messi ci avrebbe fatto comodo non ho la riprova ma seedorf non lo avrebbe mai lasciato partire , se poi fosse arrivata un ala destra è un altro paio di maniche .


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Gennaio 2014)

"Ringrazio il Milan ma rimango al Botafogo. Voglio vincere la Libertadores"


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Dal Brasile rivelano:Alla domanda vai ad allenare il Milan? si e lasciato scappare un "si".*


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo Fox Sport Seedorf riceverà una piccola cerimonia d'addio con tanto di targa.*


----------



## Jaqen (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Seedorf:
"Sarò il nuovo allenatore del Milan."*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Seedorf: "Il Milan mi ha ingaggiato in maniera elegante. Non sono il tipo che accetta tutto, anche qui ho cercato di cambiare le cose che non mi piacevano. Sono capace di adattarmi ad ogni situazione, anche a quella più difficile".*


----------



## chicagousait (14 Gennaio 2014)

Tutta sta voglia di voler Seedorf allenatore mica la capisco


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Seedorf:"Vorrei prendere l'aereo per Milano oggi. Se non sarà possibile, lo farò domani".*


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Gennaio 2014)

A sto punto metto da parte tutte le mie antipatie verso Seedorf e gli auguro ogni bene possibile alla guida del Milan!!! Spero con tutto il cuore che non debba tornare a incazzarmi con te


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Seedorf:"Non so ancora come farò giocare il Milan".*


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Gennaio 2014)

Fatica sprecata per scrivere tutta la conferenza


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;375463 ha scritto:


> Fatica sprecata per scrivere tutta la conferenza



Riportata qui a pagina 1


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Poco fa, Seedorf, in conferenza stampa ha ufficializzato che sarà il nuovo allenatore del Milan.
> 
> Ecco le sue parole:
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Doctore (14 Gennaio 2014)

sarà contenta barbarella


----------



## O Animal (14 Gennaio 2014)

Força meu negãooooooooooooooooo... Rimetti la spina dorsale a questa squadra... Per la conferenza a Milano mi aspetto toni più duri per rimettere un po' di serietà in società, Willy Wonka deve riprendersi la fabbrica di cioccolato...


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riportata qui a pagina 1



ah ok bene  se ti va aggiungi questo che è la continuazione 


-continua- *Le sfide mi piacciono e la possibilità di allenare il Milan è un'altra che si aggiunge alla mia carriera,vorrei partire già oggi per Milano se dovessi fare in tempo altrimenti parto domani,non so ancora come farò giocare il Milan, il fatto di ritrovare 7 compagni in cui ho giocato ai tempi del Milan mi aiuterà,ho deciso oggi di andare al Milan, l'ultima notte è stata difficile ho ripercorso con un flashback la mia carriera ma ho fatto la scelta giusta, quando ho comunicato ai miei figli che sarei tornato al Milan sono rimasti in silenzio ma non erano contro a questa decisione.Allenare il Milan è un sogno sono felice e motivato, Galliani mi ha telefonato quando ero ad allenamento è stata una sorpresa per me,( agente"Il contratto che ha firmato con il Milan è di 2 anni e mezzo.")Seedorf:" Una finale del Mondiale per Club fra Milan e Botafogo? sarebbe bello bisogna sognare,speriamo che il Milan possa tornare a disputare un torneo del genere. Ho passato tanto tempo nel Milan è normale avere un rapporto speciale con questo club,ho sempre avuto l'idea di diventare allenatore, non sapevo quando, ma quando arrivano certe opportunità bisogna prenderle"

Finita 



*


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Hernan Crespo a radio RTL 102.5 ha detto riguardo del ritorno al Milan: “Tutto è possibile, non posso dire né si né no. Sono contento per Clarence al Milan”.*


Riguardo Stam invece stamani avevo letto che l'Ajax non lo vorrebbe lasciare libero a giugno, perchè ha il contratto fino al 2015.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;375483 ha scritto:


> ah ok bene  se ti va aggiungi questo che è la continuazione
> 
> 
> -continua- *Le sfide mi piacciono e la possibilità di allenare il Milan è un'altra che si aggiunge alla mia carriera,vorrei partire già oggi per Milano se dovessi fare in tempo altrimenti parto domani,non so ancora come farò giocare il Milan, il fatto di ritrovare 7 compagni in cui ho giocato ai tempi del Milan mi aiuterà,ho deciso oggi di andare al Milan, l'ultima notte è stata difficile ho ripercorso con un flashback la mia carriera ma ho fatto la scelta giusta, quando ho comunicato ai miei figli che sarei tornato al Milan sono rimasti in silenzio ma non erano contro a questa decisione.Allenare il Milan è un sogno sono felice e motivato, Galliani mi ha telefonato quando ero ad allenamento è stata una sorpresa per me,( agente"Il contratto che ha firmato con il Milan è di 2 anni e mezzo.")Seedorf:" Una finale del Mondiale per Club fra Milan e Botafogo? sarebbe bello bisogna sognare,speriamo che il Milan possa tornare a disputare un torneo del genere. Ho passato tanto tempo nel Milan è normale avere un rapporto speciale con questo club,ho sempre avuto l'idea di diventare allenatore, non sapevo quando, ma quando arrivano certe opportunità bisogna prenderle"
> ...



eheh capisco il silenzio dei figli...meglio il clima Brasiliano che quello di Milano


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Gennaio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Hernan Crespo a radio RTL 102.5 ha detto riguardo del ritorno al Milan: “Tutto è possibile, non posso dire né si né no. Sono contento per Clarence al Milan”.*
> 
> 
> Riguardo Stam invece stamani avevo letto che l'Ajax non lo vorrebbe lasciare libero a giugno, perchè ha il contratto fino al 2015.



Stam fai il serio e l'Ajax non rompere le palle


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Prima uscita spiacevole di Seedorf: "L’amore che ho per il Milan è uguale a quello che ho per altri club come la Sampdoria l’Inter, ma là sono stato per 10 anni”*


----------



## Marilson (14 Gennaio 2014)

Il semplice ruolo di "allenatore" per Seedorf è altamente riduttivo. La sensazione è che si comporterà da manager, lavorando a 360 gradi curando ogni aspetto organizzativo nei minimi dettagli. E' questo quello che mi aspetterei da una personalità del suo calibro oggi. Il calcio recente ha insegnato che si può diventare vincenti compensando la scarsa preparazione ed esperienza con la cura maniacale dei dettagli. Lo stesso Mourinho non è un mago della panchina in senso assoluto (le sue squadre giocano con pressing alto, corsa ma poca tattica) ma ha vinto tutto grazie alla cura dei dettagli.


----------



## Hammer (14 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Prima uscita spiacevole di Seedorf: "L’amore che ho per il Milan è uguale a quello che ho per altri club come la Sampdoria l’Inter, ma là sono stato per 10 anni”*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Gennaio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


>



magari si è espresso con superficialità, voleva dire che l'amore per il Milan è più intenso essendo stato per 10 anni da noi mentre Sampdoria e Inter sono state esperienze più brevi. Questo primo scivolone glielo abbuoniamo dai


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> magari si è espresso con superficialità, voleva dire che l'amore per il Milan è più intenso essendo stato per 10 anni da noi mentre Sampdoria e Inter sono state esperienze più brevi. Questo primo scivolone glielo abbuoniamo dai



infatti, anche io ho pensato a una roba simile


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Gennaio 2014)

Seedorf mio


----------



## Andrea89 (14 Gennaio 2014)

Gli auguro il meglio.
E' uno dei miei giocatori preferiti, spero possa confermarsi anche come allenatore.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Seedorf atterra domani a Linate alle ore 17.*


----------



## freiwald (14 Gennaio 2014)

Queste non sono le esatte parole di Seedorf come scritto su globoesporte. Lui ha solo detto che nella sua vita ha militato in diverse squadre come Milan, Ajax, Sampdoria, Inter e Real, che hanno dato a lui l'opportunita di vivere la vita di un calciatore.

Poi ha anche detto: quando firmero un contratto, io do il mio 100%. Se non è una brutta esperienza, il club è sempre nel mio cuore. Ovviamente il club dove ho trascorso più anni era il Milan, per dieci anni. E' normale che il rapporto e la sensazione che li ho vissuto 
era più alta. Qualcosa di speciale.


----------



## 2515 (14 Gennaio 2014)

SkySpot, Di Stefano: *Uno dei giocatori cardine su cui Seedorf intenderebbe puntare è, non appena rientrerà a disposizione, Stephan El Shaarawy, il quale aveva un ottimo rapporto con l'olandese.*


----------



## Principe (14 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> SkySpot, Di Stefano: *Uno dei giocatori cardine su cui Seedorf intenderebbe puntare è, non appena rientrerà a disposizione, Stephan El Shaarawy, il quale aveva un ottimo rapporto con l'olandese.*



Non avevo alcun dubbio solo allegri poteva metterlo in discussione


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Seedorf:"Qual è il mio obiettivo alla guida del Milan? Il Mondiale per Club"*


----------



## Principe (14 Gennaio 2014)

Dovesse anche solo passare gli ottavi sarebbe un miracolo una cosa ad oggi assolutamente impossible


----------



## Stex (14 Gennaio 2014)

almeno è motivato e con un obbiettivo!


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Seedorf:"Qual è il mio obiettivo alla guida del Milan? Il Mondiale per Club"*



Di Clarenzio si può dire di tutto, tranne che non pensi in grande. Speriamo bene.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Seedorf:"Qual è il mio obiettivo alla guida del Milan? Il Mondiale per Club"*



senza euro manco Mou riuscirebbe a vincere.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> SkySpot, Di Stefano: *Uno dei giocatori cardine su cui Seedorf intenderebbe puntare è, non appena rientrerà a disposizione, Stephan El Shaarawy, il quale aveva un ottimo rapporto con l'olandese.*



Seedorf capisce di calcio...continuo a dire che El Shaarawy è il più forte Giocatore Italiano


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Seedorf:"Qual è il mio obiettivo alla guida del Milan? Il Mondiale per Club"*



dai Clarence!


----------



## Jaqen (14 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;375669 ha scritto:


> senza euro manco Mou riuscirebbe a vincere.



Mou vince solo con gli euro o con sartuno marte venere uranio e giove in linea con la terra e la pioggia con il sole e tante altre cose


----------



## 2515 (14 Gennaio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Dovesse anche solo passare gli ottavi sarebbe un miracolo una cosa ad oggi assolutamente impossible



battere la prima in classifica di spagna? Sarebbe un miracolo, Simeone è mostruosamente bravo.


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Seedorf:"Qual è il mio obiettivo alla guida del Milan? Il Mondiale per Club"*



.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Mou vince solo con gli euro o con sartuno marte venere uranio e giove in linea con la terra e la pioggia con il sole e tante altre cose



si...


----------



## Principe (14 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> battere la prima in classifica di spagna? Sarebbe un miracolo, Simeone è mostruosamente bravo.



Infatti non ci spero neanche mi basterebbe solo fare una figura decente


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Seedorf:"Qual è il mio obiettivo alla guida del Milan? Il Mondiale per Club"*



Speriamo bene!


----------



## Doctore (14 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Seedorf:"Qual è il mio obiettivo alla guida del Milan? Il Mondiale per Club"*


a galliani basta la salvezza


----------



## The P (14 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Seedorf:"Qual è il mio obiettivo alla guida del Milan? Il Mondiale per Club"*



Seedorf:"Qual è il mio obiettivo alla guida del Milan? Il Mondiale per Club"

Allegri:""Qual è il mio obiettivo alla guida del Milan? Avere un buon posizionamento in campionato" 

Try the difference.


----------



## Doctore (14 Gennaio 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> Seedorf:"Qual è il mio obiettivo alla guida del Milan? Il Mondiale per Club"
> 
> Allegri:""Qual è il mio obiettivo alla guida del Milan? Avere un buon posizionamento in campionato"
> 
> Try the difference.


questo non significa nulla.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Gennaio 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> Seedorf:"Qual è il mio obiettivo alla guida del Milan? Il Mondiale per Club"
> 
> Allegri:""Qual è il mio obiettivo alla guida del Milan? Avere un buon posizionamento in campionato"
> 
> Try the difference.



deve parlare il campo e speriamo davvero che il campo dia ragione a Clarence


----------



## Principe (14 Gennaio 2014)

La mentalità vincente conta eccome , allegri è un provinciale mai visto , la mentalità porta già da sola qualche punto .


----------



## Denni90 (14 Gennaio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> La mentalità vincente conta eccome , allegri è un provinciale mai visto , la mentalità porta già da sola qualche punto .



vero e seedorf è nato vincente.
speriamo riesca a dare la scossa che serve alla squadra!


----------



## S T B (14 Gennaio 2014)

Bentornato Clarence!


----------



## Nicco (14 Gennaio 2014)

Staremo a vedere, nutro dubbi.


----------



## Tobi (14 Gennaio 2014)

Quanto sono curioso di vederlo all'opera. Tante domande: Quale modulo? Su quali giocatori punterà? Adotterà da subito uno schema offensivo?
Speriamo in bene


----------



## Alkampfer (14 Gennaio 2014)

al momento sono solo speculazioni. vedremo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Gennaio 2014)

Inizio Mourinhano, chissà se gli haters del mago di Setubal asseconderanno o meno i deliri di onnipotenza di Clarenzio


----------



## Principe (14 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Inizio Mourinhano, chissà se gli haters del mago di Setubal asseconderanno o meno i deliri di onnipotenza di Clarenzio



Eh no un conto è la convinzione la fiducia in se stessi ecc un conto è l'arroganza e il non rispetto dell'avversario, sono 2 persone molto diverse con personalità certo ma certi teatrini seedorf non li farà mai


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Gennaio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Eh no un conto è la convinzione la fiducia in se stessi ecc un conto è l'arroganza e il non rispetto dell'avversario, sono 2 persone molto diverse con personalità certo ma certi teatrini seedorf non li farà mai



Vedremo, l'inizio per ora ci sta tutto, sono dichiarazioni che non stonerebbero in bocca a Mou


----------



## Principe (14 Gennaio 2014)

Seedorf ha un altro stile rispetto a mou, proprio un altra eleganza .


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (14 Gennaio 2014)

per me mettere un neofita assoluto della panchina alla guida di una squadra ridotta in queste condizioni e impantanata in una situazione così pericolosa è una mossa non propriamente astuta. Speriamo bene.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (14 Gennaio 2014)

Dicono voglia Stam, Crespo e Davids nello staff. Se arrivassero tutti e tre, penso sarebbe tantissima roba, la mentalità vincente di questi non la fanno tutti i giocatori dell'attuale Milan insieme!


----------



## Rui Costa (14 Gennaio 2014)

La regola costante dovrà essere: Diamogli tempo e aspettiamo prima di giudicare. Anche se di tempo non ne abbiamo.


----------



## Principe (14 Gennaio 2014)

Da SKY da fonti abbastanza certe parlano di 4 2 3 1 , seedorf gioca con i 2 a centrocampo


----------



## Denni90 (14 Gennaio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> La regola costante dovrà essere: Diamogli tempo e aspettiamo prima di giudicare. Anche se di tempo non ne abbiamo.



esatto..servirà tempo anche se alla prima sconfitta molti daranno subito contro... a meno che da qui a giugno nn perderemo mai! ahah


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Gennaio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> La regola costante dovrà essere: Diamogli tempo e aspettiamo prima di giudicare. Anche se di tempo non ne abbiamo.


altre 6 vittorie in campionato per la salvezza. Più quest'anno non penso si possa fare.


----------



## Tobi (14 Gennaio 2014)

Vi immaginate se al primo colpo vince la champions?


----------



## Principe (14 Gennaio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Vi immaginate se al primo colpo vince la champions?



Neanche se muntari si trasformasse in iniesta


----------



## Tobi (14 Gennaio 2014)

si ero ironico ma chissà, magari con la sua mentalità da vincente, almeno gli ottavi ce li fa passare


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Gennaio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Vi immaginate se al primo colpo vince la champions?



soldi della vincita della champions più soldi per la qualificazione alla prossima? Galliani avrebbe un infarto per il godimento 

2 piccioni con una fava


----------



## Dave (14 Gennaio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Da SKY da fonti abbastanza certe parlano di 4 2 3 1 , seedorf gioca con i 2 a centrocampo



Speriamo


----------



## Tobi (14 Gennaio 2014)

è impossibile che questo si verifichi ma sognare è gratis


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Volo spostato alle 18.40, farà prima scalo ad Amsterdam. Niente Milan Spezia per lui.*


----------



## The P (14 Gennaio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Da SKY da fonti abbastanza certe parlano di 4 2 3 1 , seedorf gioca con i 2 a centrocampo



menomale, è il modulo più adatto per i nostri giocatori. Poche storie.


----------



## Re Ricardo (14 Gennaio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Vi immaginate se al primo colpo vince la champions?



.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (14 Gennaio 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> menomale, è il modulo più adatto per i nostri giocatori. Poche storie.



pero' credo che a questo punto ci manchi un altra mezzapunta,possibilmente un esterno.Con el shaarawy out per 3 mesi ed ipotizzando che il trio titolare di trequartisti alle spalle di balotelli dovrebbe essere composto da robinho,kakà e honda,le uniche alternative sarebbero saponara e birsa,dei quali soprattutto quest ultimo non mi pare neanche lontanamente all'altezza della situazione(è un onesto mestierante del ruolo e nulla piu').
Anche se mi pare comunque un modulo troppo spregiudicato per i giocatori di cui disponiamo:le mezzepunte in rosa non eccellono in fase di non possesso(eccetto el shaaray che purtroppo è infortunato),per cui se proprio dovessi scegliere un modulo,sceglierei il 4-3-3 o 4-3-2-1,con l'innesto di un centrocampista tecnico


----------



## Solo (14 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> sarà contenta barbarella




Comunque non so perché, ma Clarenzio mi ispira fiducia. Speriamo.


----------



## folletto (14 Gennaio 2014)

4 2 fantasia


----------



## Butcher (14 Gennaio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Vi immaginate se al primo colpo vince la champions?



"Squadra che vince non si cambia!" cit.


----------



## vota DC (14 Gennaio 2014)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Con el shaarawy out per 3 mesi ed ipotizzando che il trio titolare di trequartisti alle spalle di balotelli dovrebbe essere composto da robinho,kakà e honda,le uniche alternative sarebbero saponara e birsa,dei quali soprattutto quest ultimo non mi pare neanche lontanamente all'altezza della situazione(è un onesto mestierante del ruolo e nulla piu').



Kakà forse avendo meno carico di lavoro può permettersi di giocare di più, due panchinari bastano, alla fine Birsa i gol nella nazionale slovena li fa e ci basta uno che non rovini le partite subentrando in maniera degenerata e Birsa per i minuti che riesce a reggere non fa danni, il problema è se uno dei tre titolari si rompe e soprattutto se Seedorf non riesce a recuperare Robinho.


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2014)

Forza Culonio! Metti la tua arroganza e la tua intelligenza al servizio di questo club. E se la proprietà deciderà di fare le cose per bene, potremmo toglierci belle soddisfazioni!


----------



## Marilson (14 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Forza Culonio! Metti la tua arroganza e la tua intelligenza al servizio di questo club. E se la proprietà deciderà di fare le cose per bene, potremmo toglierci belle soddisfazioni!



Capo, il tuo entusiasmo mi coinvolge.
Davvero


----------



## admin (15 Gennaio 2014)

Più che entusiasmo, è una speranza! Quest'anno abbiamo toccato davvero il fondo! Non si può continuare a raschiare!


----------



## admin (15 Gennaio 2014)

*Seedorf tra pochi minuti si imbarcherà a Rio. Arriverà a Milano alle 18 e 40 di questa sera.*


----------



## O Animal (15 Gennaio 2014)

Dai Negão prova a dormire qualche ora in aereo altrimenti arrivi a Milanello e prendi sonno... La prima della KLM non è male, ce la puoi fare...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Gennaio 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Capo, il tuo entusiasmo mi coinvolge.
> Davvero



infatti e admin è pure uno pessimista xD
cmq non vorrei tutti giovincelli tecnici...qualche Campione tipo Essien ci deve essere


----------



## Marilson (15 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Più che entusiasmo, è una speranza! Quest'anno abbiamo toccato davvero il fondo! Non si può continuare a raschiare!



Speriamo, è giusto essere fiduciosi!


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Gennaio 2014)

seguiamo tutti qua l'arrivo del volo di seedorf  [MENTION=168]AntaniPioco[/MENTION] no link esterni 389485948 volte detto


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Gennaio 2014)

Il Seedorf-Day, tutto il popolo milanista ti aspetta con ansia Culonio! OLEE' OLE' OLEEEE' CLARENCE CLARENCE!


----------



## O Animal (15 Gennaio 2014)

Per chi invece volesse seguire l'arrivo del suo membro, è nel volo KLM1619 e sta già sorvolando la Baviera...


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Seedorf:"Qual è il mio obiettivo alla guida del Milan? Il Mondiale per Club"*



Eccolo il solito..2 palle cubiche  .. 

però se il nano non sgancia non compriamo nessuno ed è già tanto se quest anno andiamo in uefa


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Per chi invece volesse seguire l'arrivo del suo membro, è nel volo KLM1619 e sta già sorvolando la Baviera...



Ma non doveva arrivare questa sera?


----------



## O Animal (15 Gennaio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma non doveva arrivare questa sera?



Clarence sì, ma il suo membro arriva prima...


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (15 Gennaio 2014)

finalmente, sono due anni che ti aspetto. voglio vedere dove sono ora quei caproni della curva che si sono permessi di scrivere "seedorf? no grazie"

quelli si meritavano il rinnovo di allegri fino al 2034


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Clarence sì, ma il suo membro arriva prima...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Gennaio 2014)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> finalmente, sono due anni che ti aspetto. voglio vedere dove sono ora quei caproni della curva che si sono permessi di scrivere "seedorf? no grazie"
> 
> quelli si meritavano il rinnovo di allegri fino al 2034



la Curva conta meno del singolo tifoso


----------



## Dave (15 Gennaio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma non doveva arrivare questa sera?



Fa scalo ad Amsterdam


----------



## Jino (15 Gennaio 2014)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> finalmente, sono due anni che ti aspetto. voglio vedere dove sono ora quei caproni della curva che si sono permessi di scrivere "seedorf? no grazie"
> 
> quelli si meritavano il rinnovo di allegri fino al 2034



Beh, io non vado in curva eppure anche io sono della teoria Seedorf, non grazie. Ma non per questo ero un Allegri a vita. Ero un voglio Capello, Heinkes, Hiddink, Spalletti.


----------



## admin (15 Gennaio 2014)

*Seedorf intervistato da Sportmediaset:"Sono felicissimo. Ora ho bisogno di riposare un pò, avremo tempo per parlare. Mi dite che sono nato il 1 Aprile come Sacchi e Zaccheroni? Speriamo porti bene". *


----------



## iceman. (15 Gennaio 2014)

Speriamo bene.


----------



## O Animal (15 Gennaio 2014)

Si è fermato 2 ore nella sua casa di Amsterdam per ricaricare le batterie prima di arrivare a Milano sapendo che quando atterra a Milano sarà a tutti gli effetti l'allenatore del Milan e dovrà essere in massima forma...

Il video dell'intercettamento ad Amsterdam lo trovate sul sito di sportmediaset


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (15 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh, io non vado in curva eppure anche io sono della teoria Seedorf, non grazie. Ma non per questo ero un Allegri a vita. Ero un voglio Capello, Heinkes, Hiddink, Spalletti.



sono fuori dalla nostra portata quelli citati da te. noi abbiamo bisogno di un emergente con grande personalità. lo stesso montella è un emergente con idee, e personalità infatti ha raccolto ottimi risultati valorizzando i giocatori. noi con clarence possiamo farlo, purtroppo lo stiamo facendo con alcuni mesi di ritardo


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (15 Gennaio 2014)

ancora che si sogna capello e hiddink... ragazzi ma dove siete stati in questi 5 anni? in un bunker?
non avete visto come siamo ridotti? non possiamo permetterci nemmeno un giocatore da 10mln di euro, questi allenatori vogliono fare le campagne acquisti non contrattare con le casse di banane


----------



## O Animal (15 Gennaio 2014)

Curiosità... guarderete Milan-Spezia o l'atterraggio di Seedorf a Linate?


----------



## 2515 (15 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Curiosità... guarderete Milan-Spezia o l'atterraggio di Seedorf a Linate?



già arrivato.


----------



## folletto (15 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Curiosità... guarderete Milan-Spezia o l'atterraggio di Seedorf a Linate?



Zapping se potrò essere davanti alla tele, con precedenza alla partita perché voglio vedere se potrà già cambiare qualcosa anche solo con l'assenza del troll sulla panca


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Curiosità... guarderete Milan-Spezia o l'atterraggio di Seedorf a Linate?



l'atteraggio dove lo fanno vedere?


----------



## O Animal (15 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> l'atteraggio dove lo fanno vedere?



Sky Sport24 promette la copertura totale, c'è un giornalista là (inutilmente) da 2 ore... Se atterra alle 18:40 credo si possa vedere il primo tempo senza apprensioni e poi girare durante l'intervallo...


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Sky Sport24 promette la copertura totale, c'è un giornalista là (inutilmente) da 2 ore... Se atterra alle 18:40 credo si possa vedere il primo tempo senza apprensioni e poi girare durante l'intervallo...



okok grazie


----------



## mandraghe (15 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Curiosità... guarderete Milan-Spezia o l'atterraggio di Seedorf a Linate?



Guarderò l'atterraggio di Seedorf a La Spezia, e in contemporanea Milan - Linate


----------



## DOOOOD (15 Gennaio 2014)

Buon lavoro a Seedorf, l'ho sempre apprezzato da giocatore..anche quando ci purgava da 30 metri con la maglia dell'Inter.
Da giocatore poteva permettersi di essere arrogante, da allenatore dovrà dimostrarlo.

Onestamente preferisco un Milan competitivo con cui confrontarsi (non troppo però..diciamo ai livelli del Napoli di Benitez ), ma sebbene sia comprensibile l'entusiasmo attorno a seedorf dopo anni di stitichezza con Allegri, l'olandese è atteso da un'impresa davvero ardua.

Senza esperienza in panchina dovrà risollevare una squadra alla frutta, che vive dell'estro altalenante di Balotelli e Kakà, con grandissimi limiti in difesa ed a centrocampo, molti esuberi e pochi dindi da investire sul mercato... praticamente servirà un miracolo sportivo o quasi per essere competitivi già dal prossimo anno almeno per la zona CL. Un lavoro simile a quello, ottimo, fatto da Montella all Fiorentina in pieno accordo con la dirigenza... a spese sostenibili.

Comunque l'ambiente con Allegri era depresso a livelli mai visti... quindi il cambio era necessario.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Gennaio 2014)

DOOOOD ha scritto:


> Buon lavoro a Seedorf, l'ho sempre apprezzato da giocatore..anche quando ci purgava da 30 metri con la maglia dell'Inter.
> Da giocatore poteva permettersi di essere arrogante, da allenatore dovrà dimostrarlo.
> 
> Onestamente preferisco un Milan competitivo con cui confrontarsi (non troppo però..diciamo ai livelli del Napoli di Benitez ), ma sebbene sia comprensibile l'entusiasmo attorno a seedorf dopo anni di stitichezza con Allegri, l'olandese è atteso da un'impresa davvero ardua.
> ...



quoto tutto quanto...però non credo che servirà un miracolo sportivo, certo c'è da lavorare molto, ma non è una cosa impossibile


----------



## O Animal (15 Gennaio 2014)

Arrivaaaaaaaa...


----------



## O Animal (15 Gennaio 2014)

Atterrato e già in corsa verso San Siro... Sky lo sta per tamponare...


*Seedorf su Kaka: "Voglio tornare a vivere alcune emozioni con Ricardo..."*


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (15 Gennaio 2014)

da linate a san siro con sto traffico ci metterà quasi un'ora... vediamo come fa a arrivare in tempo


----------



## SuperMilan (15 Gennaio 2014)

L'entusiasmo mi coinvolge, anche se i dubbi per me restano.


----------



## admin (15 Gennaio 2014)

*Seedorf:"Abbiamo molto da fare per riportare in alto il Milan"*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Seedorf:"Abbiamo molto da fare per riportare in alto il Milan"*



menomale che lo sa...buono


----------



## admin (15 Gennaio 2014)

*Seedorf:"Due anni fa il Presidente aveva previsto tutto"*


----------



## Principe (15 Gennaio 2014)

Berlusca le studia tutte


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Atterrato e già in corsa verso San Siro... Sky lo sta per tamponare...
> 
> 
> *Seedorf su Kaka: "Voglio tornare a vivere alcune emozioni con Ricardo..."*



Seduto vicino a te in panca magari


----------



## Tobi (15 Gennaio 2014)

Seedorf: i tifosi e la squadra hanno bisogno di ritrovare entusiasmo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Gennaio 2014)

*Seedorf: "Il mio non è un ritorno. Non sono mai andato via!"*


----------



## O Animal (15 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Seduto vicino a te in panca magari



Anche sotto alla doccia... Ricorderai l'intervista delle Iene a Kaka: "Chi ha il membro più lungo?", Kakà: "Ce l’ha Clarence…".


Forza Clarence, sta facendo correre l'autista come se fosse su GTA...


----------



## smallball (15 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Anche sotto alla doccia... Ricorderai l'intervista delle Iene a Kaka: "Chi ha il membro più lungo?", Kakà: "Ce l’ha Clarence…".
> 
> 
> Forza Clarence, sta facendo correre l'autista come se fosse su GTA...


lol...


----------



## O Animal (15 Gennaio 2014)

Metà delle dichiarazioni che abbiamo scritto sono di Pellegatti in realtà...


----------



## admin (15 Gennaio 2014)

E' arrivato Obama a San Siro!


----------



## O Animal (15 Gennaio 2014)

A cena da Giannino o al Finger's? Da questo capiremo se la gestione è cambiata o se siamo sempre nelle mani dell'uomo dalla cravatta gialla...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Seedorf:"Abbiamo molto da fare per riportare in alto il Milan"*


Non sarà molto, ma almeno nelle dichiarazioni le cose sono cambiate. Mi ero stancato di sentire che andava tutto bene... "Buona partita, buona gara"... e basta finalmente.


----------



## Rui Costa (15 Gennaio 2014)

Non come quelle di Allegri, ma dichiarazioni scontate. Poi la gente si chiede perché in tanti preferiscono ascoltare solo Mourinho.


----------



## Jerry West (15 Gennaio 2014)

A chi lo chiedeva, non so dove, nessuna cena al Giannino. Seedorf declina l'invito di Galliani, domani si deve svegliare presto perchè c'è l'allenamento.


----------



## Re Ricardo (15 Gennaio 2014)

Eccolo con De Jong.


----------



## DnaMilan (15 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## runner (16 Gennaio 2014)

quando farà la conferenza stampa ufficiale?


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Gennaio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> quando farà la conferenza stampa ufficiale?



Sabato.


----------



## runner (16 Gennaio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sabato.



mi auguro che ci sia anche su Premium che non me la voglio perdere!!


----------



## mandraghe (16 Gennaio 2014)

Jerry West ha scritto:


> A chi lo chiedeva, non so dove, nessuna cena al Giannino. Seedorf declina l'invito di Galliani, domani si deve svegliare presto perchè c'è l'allenamento.



No in realtà doveva smaltire il Jet Lag


----------



## O Animal (16 Gennaio 2014)

Doria ieri su Seedorf:

"Seedorf è una persona che ci ha sempre tenuto positivi, dandoci la voglia di vincere e di lavorare sodo. Non ci ha mai lasciato accontentare e ci ha da dato tantissima esperienza".


----------



## Jaqen (16 Gennaio 2014)

La cosa positiva è che di sicuro ha le palle cubiche


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo AC Milan.com, alle 11.50 di oggi Clarence Seedorf è entrato nella nuova sede. Abbracci e saluti con il personale. Subito dopo, è iniziato l'incontro con Adriano Galliani.*


----------



## Re Ricardo (16 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Underhill84 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


>



ma son foto di san siro o di stamani in sede???


----------



## Re Ricardo (16 Gennaio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ma son foto di san siro o di stamani in sede???




Ieri


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## O Animal (16 Gennaio 2014)

Official....


----------



## danyaj87 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Piccolo OT, solo al Milan si riescono a fare certe cose mediatiche per un esonero e nuovo allenatore, al di la delle dichiarazioni ufficiali del sito istituzionale.


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Gennaio 2014)

Oggi primo allenamento per Clarence ore 15. Daje!


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Gennaio 2014)

ma si sanno le cifre del contratto?


----------



## Aragorn (16 Gennaio 2014)

Dalla faccia Galliani sembra ancora in lutto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Gennaio 2014)

*"A.C. Milan comunica che Clarence Seedorf è il nuovo allenatore della Prima Squadra e ha firmato il contratto fino al 30 Giugno 2016"*


----------



## Re Ricardo (16 Gennaio 2014)

Si parla di 3 milioni a stagione.


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *"A.C. Milan comunica che Clarence Seedorf è il nuovo allenatore della Prima Squadra e ha firmato il contratto fino al 30 Giugno 2016"*



.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Si parla di 3 milioni a stagione.



no comment


----------



## O Animal (16 Gennaio 2014)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Si parla di 3 milioni a stagione.



Io ho letto 2 che sarebbero comunque tanti per un "esordiente"... Vedremo...


----------



## Re Ricardo (16 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Gennaio 2014)

Galliani sta lavorando per Clarence...


----------



## Aragorn (16 Gennaio 2014)

Mi fa paura lo sguardo di Honda


----------



## Aragorn (16 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Galliani sta lavorando per Clarence...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Gennaio 2014)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


>



lol Bonera sempre in mezzo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Gennaio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


>



 

L'arrivo di Clarence:


----------



## O Animal (16 Gennaio 2014)

A Pazzini gli ha chiesto come va la ripresa e se gli da fastidio il ginocchio... Al che Pazzini ha scosso un po' la testa e il Negão gli ha detto di stare tranquillo...


Il primo allenamento sarà aperto ai giornalisti per almeno 15 minuti...


----------



## Re Ricardo (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Sky anticipa che sabato Berlusconi sarà presente a Milanello.*


----------



## runner (16 Gennaio 2014)

dai ragazzi sta portando un po' di carica che è quella che ci serve, sento già i gobbi iniziare a tremare perchè è quello che ci serviva!!


----------



## Gas (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> lol Bonera sempre in mezzo



Comunque sia ha un gran senso della posizione perché per non rischiare si è messo dietro a Seedorf. Meglio stare dietro che averlo dietro


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Honda come sempre impeccabile nel look. Gli altri sembrano dei clochard al suo cospetto.


----------



## cris (16 Gennaio 2014)

boh... peggio di allegri è dura fare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Gennaio 2014)

Gas ha scritto:


> Comunque sia ha un gran senso della posizione perché per non rischiare si è messo dietro a Seedorf. Meglio stare dietro che averlo dietro



ahahahaah


----------



## O Animal (16 Gennaio 2014)

Non sono ancora usciti dallo spogliatoio.. la riunione tecnica è già 10 volte più lunga di quella di Allegri.. ma sappiamo che al Professore piace parlare...


----------



## mandraghe (16 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Non sono ancora usciti dallo spogliatoio.. la riunione tecnica è già 10 volte più lunga di quella di Allegri.. ma sappiamo che al Professore piace parlare...



Beh la riunione tecnica di Allegri consisteva in 3 semplici parole: dai, dai, dai!


----------



## Doctore (16 Gennaio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> dai ragazzi sta portando un po' di carica che è quella che ci serve, sento già i gobbi iniziare a tremare perchè è quello che ci serviva!!


Non diciamo eresie...la squadra è quella che è...al milan servono campioni la juve c e li ha il milan no.


----------



## Principe (16 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Non diciamo eresie...la squadra è quella che è...al milan servono campioni la juve c e li ha il milan no.



Scusa mi diresti a parte Pirlo pogba e vidal che campioni ha la Juventus ?? Mi sfugge , tevez abbiamo visto in champions che non è un top player , conte fa metà Juventus minimo


----------



## Doctore (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Scusa mi diresti a parte Pirlo pogba e vidal che campioni ha la Juventus ?? Mi sfugge , tevez abbiamo visto in champions che non è un top player , conte fa metà Juventus minimo


ma non occorrono 11 campioni..ne bastano 3/4.


----------



## Principe (16 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma non occorrono 11 campioni..ne bastano 3/4.



Allora a noi ne potrebbe mancare giusto 1 perché el sha balotelli e de sciglio sono potenzialmente dei campioni , ovvio sta ai ragazzi e a seedorf riuscirci


----------



## Re Ricardo (16 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## O Animal (16 Gennaio 2014)

Il primo giocatore con cui ha avuto un colloquio 1 a 1 è stato ovviamente Balotelli...


----------



## mandraghe (16 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Non diciamo eresie...la squadra è quella che è...al milan servono campioni la juve c e li ha il milan no.




Beh no indipendentemente dai nomi non credo che una squadra come il Milan, che fa 22 punti nel girone d'andata, li faccia perchè i giocatori non sono all'altezza, conta la panchina eccome se conta, e rividere un po' d'entusiasmo in una squadra morta e apatica può aiutare a rendere meglio in campo...e comunque De Jong, Balo, HHonda, De Sciglio non sono esattamente dei brocchi...


----------



## Doctore (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Allora a noi ne potrebbe mancare giusto 1 perché el sha balotelli e de sciglio sono potenzialmente dei campioni , ovvio sta ai ragazzi e a seedorf riuscirci


potenziali non significa campioni...in ogni caso servono campioni in mezzo al campo.


----------



## runner (16 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Non diciamo eresie...la squadra è quella che è...al milan servono campioni la juve c e li ha il milan no.



si lo so che c' è una bella differenza (soprattutto a centrocampo) però è innegabile che nello scontro diretto dovranno sudare di più


----------



## Re Ricardo (16 Gennaio 2014)

Nelle prime immagini da sky lo si vede giocare con gli altri


----------



## 2515 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Nelle prime immagini da sky lo si vede giocare con gli altri



lo faceva anche allegri.


----------



## Hammer (16 Gennaio 2014)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Nelle prime immagini da sky lo si vede giocare con gli altri



Anche Allegri me lo ricordo, mentre spediva siluri in porta al mago Gabriel


----------



## Tobi (16 Gennaio 2014)

Prima seduta di allenamento con clarence: 

Tanto lavoro sul piano tecnico, passaggi rapidi a gruppi di 3, Torelli a gruppi di 5 con 1 in mezzo e alla fine partitella.
Si lavora per il tiki taka


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Prima seduta di allenamento con clarence:
> 
> Tanto lavoro sul piano tecnico, passaggi rapidi a gruppi di 3, Torelli a gruppi di 5 con 1 in mezzo e alla fine partitella.
> Si lavora per il tiki taka



Speriamo tornino a saper toccare il pallone!!! Gli errori sui fondamentali son quelli che più mi fanno imbestialire


----------



## Frikez (16 Gennaio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Prima seduta di allenamento con clarence:
> 
> Tanto lavoro sul piano tecnico, passaggi rapidi a gruppi di 3, Torelli a gruppi di 5 con 1 in mezzo e alla fine partitella.
> Si lavora per il tiki taka



Ecco perché Muntari si era commosso


----------



## O Animal (16 Gennaio 2014)

Tiqui Taca con Zaccardo - Zapata - Bonera - Constant - de Jong - Muntari - Nocerino - Birsa - Robinho - Pazzini e siamo matematicamente in Serie B per fine marzo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Gennaio 2014)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Nelle prime immagini da sky lo si vede giocare con gli altri


Seedorf da ancora la paga a tutto il nostro centrocampo, si salva, forse, solo Kakà.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Gennaio 2014)

Il bel giuoco....Mi piacerebbe vederci pressare alto il Barcellona


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Gennaio 2014)

intanto Galliani ancora non ha detto una parola sull'arrivo di Clarence... fosse arrivato Pippo avrebbe già fatto sproloqui mielosi. 
Barbara da una parte, Clarence dall'altra... vedremo quanto resisterà.


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2014)

Il primo allenamento guidato da Seedorf

VIDEO --) http://www.milanworld.net/il-primo-allenamento-del-milan-con-seedorf-video-vt13974.html#post377748


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il primo allenamento guidato da Seedorf
> 
> VIDEO --) http://www.milanworld.net/il-primo-allenamento-del-milan-con-seedorf-video-vt13974.html#post377748



rispetto al dai dai dai, girala girala girala, siamo lontani anni luce....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Gennaio 2014)

*In attesa del patentino Uefa PRO che avrà nei prossimi mesi, è arrivata la deroga dalla FIGC: Clarence Seedorf è il responsabile della prima squadra dell'AC Milan. Tassotti sarà il suo vice.*


----------



## O Animal (17 Gennaio 2014)

Curiosità frivola... Chissà come si vestirà in panchina, non l'ho visto spessissimo in giacca e cravatta...


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Curiosità frivola... Chissà come si vestirà in panchina, non l'ho visto spessissimo in giacca e cravatta...



per me va in tuta


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Gennaio 2014)

*I profilo Twitter ufficiale del Milan ha pubblicato il documento che concede la speciale deroga a Clarence Seedorf:*


----------



## O Animal (17 Gennaio 2014)

*SKY: 

Fabio Capello a Milanello.

Annullata la presentazione ufficiale di domani ma solo una conferenza stampa per Seedorf a causa dell'assenza di Berlusconi. Rimandata la presentazione probabilmente alla settimana prossima.

Scelto il 4 2 3 1.*


----------



## 2515 (17 Gennaio 2014)

Sky, Di Stefano: *Seedorf ha deciso. 4-2-3-1. De Jong e Montolivo a centrocampo. Robinho a sinistra in attesa del ritorno di El Shaarawy. Kakà centrale ed Honda a destra. Una seconda opzione riguarda pazzini centravanti con balotelli alle sue spalle. Seedorf vuole un gioco offensivo con giocate veloci e tanti passaggi di prima.*


----------



## O Animal (17 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> Sky, Di Stefano: *Seedorf ha deciso. 4-2-3-1. De Jong e Montolivo a centrocampo. Robinho a sinistra in attesa del ritorno di El Shaarawy. Kakà centrale ed Honda a destra. Una seconda opzione riguarda pazzini centravanti con balotelli alle sue spalle. Seedorf vuole un gioco offensivo con giocate veloci e tanti passaggi di prima.*



I giocatori sono supposizioni di Sky... Per ora si sa solo il modulo...


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> Sky, Di Stefano: *Seedorf ha deciso. 4-2-3-1. De Jong e Montolivo a centrocampo. Robinho a sinistra in attesa del ritorno di El Shaarawy. Kakà centrale ed Honda a destra. Una seconda opzione riguarda pazzini centravanti con balotelli alle sue spalle. Seedorf vuole un gioco offensivo con giocate veloci e tanti passaggi di prima.*



Scelta condivisibile ma rischiosa,il tempo per prepararlo è davvero pochissimo.


----------



## 2515 (17 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Scelta condivisibile ma rischiosa,il tempo per prepararlo è davvero pochissimo.



be' se abbiamo una difesa schifosa, tanto vale puntare tutto sulla verve offensiva della squadra e tenere lontano gli avversari dalla nostra area di rigore. Comunque questa seconda parte di stagione è il tempo per prepararlo, questo periodo sarà solo di preparazione al terreno per la prossima stagione, tanto vale impostarla subito.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Gennaio 2014)

Con questi interpreti non credo sia attuabile. Le due ali non sono dedite al sacrificio in fase difensiva.


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> Sky, Di Stefano: *Seedorf ha deciso. 4-2-3-1. De Jong e Montolivo a centrocampo. Robinho a sinistra in attesa del ritorno di El Shaarawy. Kakà centrale ed Honda a destra. Una seconda opzione riguarda pazzini centravanti con balotelli alle sue spalle. Seedorf vuole un gioco offensivo con giocate veloci e tanti passaggi di prima.*



.


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> *SKY:
> 
> Fabio Capello a Milanello.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Stex (17 Gennaio 2014)

speriamo! ce anche un saponara da usare al posto di robicesso


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2014)

Ma la Gazzetta dello Sport quante ne ha sparate in questo periodo? Ho perso il conto.

Da Inzaghi nuovo allenatore al 4-3-1-2 di Seedorf passando per Nainggolan.


----------



## Aragorn (17 Gennaio 2014)

Stex ha scritto:


> speriamo! ce anche un saponara da usare al posto di robicesso



è infortunato


----------



## Stex (17 Gennaio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> è infortunato



certo che ne ha di sfiga..


----------



## Aragorn (17 Gennaio 2014)

Stex ha scritto:


> certo che ne ha di sfiga..



Decisamente


----------



## Frikez (17 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma la Gazzetta dello Sport quante ne ha sparate in questo periodo? Ho perso il conto.
> 
> Da Inzaghi nuovo allenatore al 4-3-1-2 di Seedorf passando per Nainggolan.



Una marea, ormai è spazzatura quel giornale.

Io proverei Balo dietro al Pazzo, con Kakà e Honda larghi


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Una marea, ormai è spazzatura quel giornale.
> 
> Io proverei Balo dietro al Pazzo, con Kakà e Honda larghi


Non è male, ma non so se gli altri due possano reggere fisicamente giocando sulla fascia.


----------



## Frikez (17 Gennaio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non è male, ma non so se gli altri due possano reggere fisicamente giocando sulla fascia.



Non credo però per 60 minuti si può provare, piuttosto che vedere Robinho esterno  metto Kakà tutta la vita.


----------



## Lollo7zar (17 Gennaio 2014)

Imbarcate vicine


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> Sky, Di Stefano: *Seedorf ha deciso. 4-2-3-1. De Jong e Montolivo a centrocampo. Robinho a sinistra in attesa del ritorno di El Shaarawy. Kakà centrale ed Honda a destra. Una seconda opzione riguarda pazzini centravanti con balotelli alle sue spalle. Seedorf vuole un gioco offensivo con giocate veloci e tanti passaggi di prima.*



.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Gennaio 2014)

Non sono d'accordo in assoluto, ma è l'ideale per giocare veloce. Honda gioca sempre di prima, se può, Kakà e Robinho hanno perso smalto ma sanno dialogare bene. E aggredisce la profondità.


----------



## Albijol (17 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Scelta condivisibile ma rischiosa,il tempo per prepararlo è davvero pochissimo.



Cosa abbiamo da perdere?


----------



## Doctore (17 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Imbarcate vicine


se i giocatori sanno cosa fare non importa quanti giocatori offensivi metti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Gennaio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cosa abbiamo da perdere?



Hai ragione,anche io voglio depurarmi dagli ultimi due anni provinciali di Allegri,però sarebbe oggettivamente un problema mica male per Seedorf se dovesse perdere all'esordio.


----------



## 2515 (17 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Hai ragione,anche io voglio depurarmi dagli ultimi due anni provinciali di Allegri,però sarebbe oggettivamente un problema mica male per Seedorf se dovesse perdere all'esordio.



scusa ma hai visto quanti gol prendiamo perché non superiamo la metà campo? Meglio che i nostri difensori tocchino la palla il meno possibile.


----------



## Principe (17 Gennaio 2014)

Robinho ala sinistra no , cioè poi magari vinci perché ti va bene ma se si vuole giocare con il 42 3 1 bisogna comprare un ala assolutamente , ovviamente non è colpa di seedorf anche perché l'idea di giocare con montolivo de jong davanti alla difesa è ottima però serve un acquisto


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (17 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> *Seedorf ha deciso. 4-2-3-1. De Jong e Montolivo a centrocampo. Robinho a sinistra in attesa del ritorno di El Shaarawy. Kakà centrale ed Honda a destra. Una seconda opzione riguarda pazzini centravanti con balotelli alle sue spalle. Seedorf vuole un gioco offensivo con giocate veloci e tanti passaggi di prima.*



è già molto importante che seedorf sia partito con un'idea precisa sul modulo da adottare.Almeno c'è un po' di tempo da qui alla fine del mercato per modellare la rosa con qualche ritocco funzionale alle sue esigenze tattiche.A questo punto cercherei di prendere un esterno destro offensivo di ruolo,cercando di piazzare altrove giocatori non adatti al modulo,come nocerino(le riserve del duo de jong-montolivo posson essere solo muntari ,poli e cristante) e birsa,il cui modo di giocare è troppo compassato per poter rendere sull'esterno


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> scusa ma hai visto quanti gol prendiamo perché non superiamo la metà campo? Meglio che i nostri difensori tocchino la palla il meno possibile.



Ma guarda che io sono d'accordissimo che il 4-2-3-1 deve essere la nostra nuova rotta,ma applicarlo dopo pochi giorni potrebbe costare molto: anche un paio di contropiedi subiti di troppo potrebbero scatenare un turbinio infinito di critiche ed ulteriore pressione.
Mi stuzzica molto quella formazione,ma per l'esordio,contro una buona squadra,ci penserei più di una volta.


----------



## Stex (17 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che io sono d'accordissimo che il 4-2-3-1 deve essere la nostra nuova rotta,ma applicarlo dopo pochi giorni potrebbe costare molto: anche un paio di contropiedi subiti di troppo potrebbero scatenare un turbinio infinito di critiche ed ulteriore pressione.
> Mi stuzzica molto quella formazione,ma per l'esordio,contro una buona squadra,ci penserei più di una volta.



vabbe che tanto manco col 4..e a caso ci capivano qualcosa...


----------



## Lollo7zar (17 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> se i giocatori sanno cosa fare non importa quanti giocatori offensivi metti.



voglio proprio vedere robinho ma anche honda arrivato da 1 settimana che cosa faranno in quella posizione


----------



## Doctore (17 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> voglio proprio vedere robinho ma anche honda arrivato da 1 settimana che cosa faranno in quella posizione


su questo son d accordo...Infatti il modulo ideale è il 4-3-1-2
Honda sulla trequarti-kaka seconda punta che svaria e balotelli terminale offensivo.


----------



## Dave (17 Gennaio 2014)

Perchè Capello sta pranzando a Milanello con Seedorf e lo staff?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Gennaio 2014)

si stamattina Capello è andato a trovarli


----------



## Petrecte (17 Gennaio 2014)

Alla peggio cosa può succedere ? Si perde ? Come col Sassuolo,col Verona,con l'Inter ecc.ecc..ecc..?
Almeno si prova a cambiare .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2014)

Io penso che con derby e Sassuolo si siano già raggiunti i due punti più bassi.
Di peggio a questo punto c'è solo la serie B, cosa che non credo avvenga... quindi tanto vale fare esperimenti e provare nuove soluzioni per divertirsi un po', e provare a ritrasmettere un po' di vecchia mentalità.


----------



## alexrossonero (17 Gennaio 2014)

Quello che fa specie, secondo me, è che nessuna voce di mercato riguardi un'ala offensiva. NESSUNO ci viene accostato, nemmeno un mediocre, nemmeno una toppa. Parolo si e Biabiany no, tanto per stare in ottica Parma. 
Giocare coi 3 dietro ad una punta è una gran bella cosa, sarei favorevolissimo, ma senza ElSha non ne hai nemmeno uno di ruolo. Il rischio giro palla sterile nella porzione centrale, nessun movimento senza palla in profondità e l'infilzata in contropiede è sempre attuale.


----------



## O Animal (18 Gennaio 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> Perchè Capello sta pranzando a Milanello con Seedorf e lo staff?



Perchè era stato invitato da Seedorf... *http://www.milanworld.net/don-fabio-capello-benedice-seedorf-e-parla-di-honda-vt14005.html#post378470*


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2014)

Qualcuno può spiegarmi se Clarenzio può stare in panca contro l'Atletico? O solo in serie A? Visto che non ha il coso europpeo?


----------



## Jino (18 Gennaio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Qualcuno può spiegarmi se Clarenzio può stare in panca contro l'Atletico? O solo in serie A? Visto che non ha il coso europpeo?



Ancora non si sa, stanno lavorando ad una deroga. Vedremo!


----------

